# Spitfire Symphonic Motions: Available Now



## Spitfire Team (Jul 3, 2020)

Learn more: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/spitfire-symphonic-motions/


----------



## Jaap (Jul 3, 2020)

Looks like a host being build in Westworld, but then as violin.

Modelled violin?


----------



## TomaeusD (Jul 3, 2020)

Finally, a dank sewer ambience library. I assume the sludge glob samples have multiple round robins?


----------



## Eptesicus (Jul 3, 2020)

Looks very Westworld..

Is it a Westworld inspired tiny violin for all the people moaning about the results of the Westworld competition?


----------



## Jaap (Jul 3, 2020)

TomaeusD said:


> Finally, a dank sewer ambience library. I assume the sludge glob samples have multiple round robins?



And flautando's


----------



## NoamL (Jul 3, 2020)

*your SO: *you've given Spitfire too much money

*you:* I haven't given Spitfire too much money

*Spitfire:* We have a CGI budget now

*you:* I have officially given Spitfire too much money


----------



## TomaeusD (Jul 3, 2020)

I wonder if this will be in collaboration with Ramin Djawadi...


----------



## rottoy (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Eptesicus (Jul 3, 2020)

rottoy said:


>



Haha

Now put 8bit music over the trailer.


----------



## Eptesicus (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaap said:


> Looks like a host being build in Westworld, but then as violin.
> 
> Modelled violin?



On a serious note, a new modelled violin would be pretty cool. In terms of really good usable ones there only seems to be SM and AM , so it would be interesting to see if Spitifre can do even better than those two.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 3, 2020)

Damn, I was hoping for cake. It kind of looks like icing....


----------



## goalie composer (Jul 3, 2020)

TomaeusD said:


> I wonder if this will be in collaboration with Ramin Djawadi...


Now THAT is an interesting and feasible idea


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 3, 2020)

You would think gimmicky trailer tricks wouldn't work on composers by now.


----------



## Gauss (Jul 3, 2020)

New chapter? New beginnig? The Gamechanger?


----------



## Drundfunk (Jul 3, 2020)

I was kinda hoping their next release would be an 8-Bit-library. This would have been such a first-class move. But jokes and trolling aside I'm curious about what this will be.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 3, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> On a serious note, a new modelled violin would be pretty cool. In terms of really good usable ones there only seems to be SM and AM , so it would be interesting to see if Spitifre can do even better than those two.



100% agree!


----------



## MGdepp (Jul 3, 2020)

TomaeusD said:


> I wonder if this will be in collaboration with Ramin Djawadi...


Well, wouldn't that be a BIG surprise!


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 3, 2020)

Soon = ?


----------



## Utkarsh (Jul 3, 2020)

"We've sampled '8-bit' violin sounds from all over the world and wanted to give you the sound that will take you to the competition winning sound of the coming decade.
$899 but as an introductory price you can have it for $888..."

on a serious note though, I hope it's nothing really good. I genuinely can't afford to buy more stuff... for a while. 🙈


----------



## Eptesicus (Jul 3, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Soon = ?


----------



## bryla (Jul 3, 2020)

Gauss said:


> New chapter? New beginnig? The Gamechanger?


No we had that two months ago.


----------



## Kent (Jul 3, 2020)

TomaeusD said:


> Finally, a dank sewer ambience library. I assume the sludge glob samples have multiple round robins?


 looking for the burps and toots here?


----------



## lp59burst (Jul 3, 2020)

TomaeusD said:


> I wonder if this will be in collaboration with Ramin Djawadi...


Yes, with lots of "Low" Cello and Violin legato articulations - a sampled "player" piano with different articulation "rolls" would be nice too...


----------



## constaneum (Jul 3, 2020)

Latest technology on legato sampling, introducing "liquid legato"....works like a charm...connects smoothly between notes in real time. Forget about delays by how many ms.


----------



## Morning Coffee (Jul 3, 2020)

After watching that tease of a video, I suddenly have a craving for mint chocolate.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 4, 2020)

easyrider said:


>



This is a different series; the one that releases SA Recordings’ artist signature sample packs for $29. Like OPW, Alev Lenz and the like. So this is something else...


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jul 4, 2020)

slimy_violin.vst3


----------



## Eptesicus (Jul 4, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> This is a different series; the one that releases SA Recordings’ artist signature sample packs for $29. Like OPW, Alev Lenz and the like. So this is something else...



Yeh if that trailer isn't for something Westworld related, i will be stunned.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 4, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> This is a different series; the one that releases SA Recordings’ artist signature sample packs for $29. Like OPW, Alev Lenz and the like. So this is something else...




ahh..ok....well technically it is "coming soon"


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 4, 2020)

This is fresh cream from the barn and violin.
My guess is fiddle.
Yeeeehaaa !


----------



## barteredbride (Jul 4, 2020)

Spitfire Team said:


>



Everyone is guessing some violin, but you can't tell what instrument it is.

This is my guess...


----------



## Iondot (Jul 4, 2020)

NoamL said:


> *your SO: *you've given Spitfire too much money
> 
> *you:* I haven't given Spitfire too much money
> 
> ...


I don't think that's CGI. I think it's goop on an old violin.


----------



## NoamL (Jul 4, 2020)

rottoy said:


>



Recorded at the edge of pielence?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 4, 2020)

constaneum said:


> Latest technology on legato sampling, introducing "liquid legato"....works like a charm...connects smoothly between notes in real time. Forget about delays by how many ms.


Liquid runs.


----------



## Jay Panikkar (Jul 4, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Liquid runs.



Ah yes, the Taco Bell articulation.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jul 4, 2020)

Iondot said:


> I don't think that's CGI. I think it's goop on an old violin.



Most probably a stradivarius.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Jul 4, 2020)

I was hoping for The Gamechanger. But N is hard to beat.


----------



## sbarrettmusic (Jul 4, 2020)

SSPO - Spitfire Stay Puft Orchestra 







Gotta love those Slimy Longs, so gooey and thick.


----------



## AndyP (Jul 4, 2020)

My guess is Flautando 2.0. Close to the limit of the audible range.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Jul 4, 2020)

If it's a Westworld/Ramin toolkit and doesn't have a reversed piano pad I'll eat my shoe.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 4, 2020)

easyrider said:


>



Never heard of this guy before, like I've never heard of Olafur Arnalds, or Eric Whitacre. I will admit I am not one to really notice names, but I thought after 30 years in the music business I would have at least heard of them...LOL 

The way I feel about Signature Series plugins from Waves, is how I feel about Signature sample libraries. I'd rather find my own voice and plugins than use ones based off another composer...just seems weird to me.


----------



## ZenFaced (Jul 4, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> Looks very Westworld..
> 
> Is it a Westworld inspired tiny violin for all the people moaning about the results of the Westworld competition?



Ha Ha!!


----------



## SharpDal (Jul 4, 2020)

Well, somebody got way too excited I can guess...


----------



## ZenFaced (Jul 4, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Soon = ?



Soon = Shoon


----------



## lp59burst (Jul 4, 2020)

My guess is that "soon" likely means next Thursday... 

It's always a Thursday for SF new releases, isn't it?.


----------



## Mornats (Jul 4, 2020)

lp59burst said:


> My guess is that "soon" likely means next Thursday...
> 
> It's always a Thursday for SF new releases, isn't it?.



Thursdays at 5 BST (British Spitfire Teatime).


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jul 5, 2020)

Fluidtandos


----------



## Geoff Moore (Jul 5, 2020)

Goop on the G-string


----------



## Babe (Jul 5, 2020)

Looking at the photo, it looks like coming is spell wrong


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 6, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> Looks very Westworld..
> 
> Is it a Westworld inspired tiny violin for all the people moaning about the results of the Westworld competition?


Perhaps it will be a Westworld inspired Violin that produces 8-bit tones


----------



## yiph2 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## ridgero (Jul 6, 2020)

Nothing new, even the release date was already clear


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 6, 2020)

It sounds as recorded at the edge of silent...


----------



## nickaloo (Jul 6, 2020)

anyway, we're all no doubt looking forward to Paul being excited to introduce it


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 6, 2020)

nickaloo said:


> anyway, we're all no doubt looking forward to Paul being excited to introduce it


To be honest; yes. He seems like a very nice fellow and I love it when people have somewhat of a “self coined” cliché signature opening phrase. It would be very bad for my OCD if he’d change that routine


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jul 6, 2020)

Maybe this time it will be SYMPHONIC MOTIONS, as per Paul’s computer screen (since deleted).


----------



## KerrySmith (Jul 6, 2020)

Could be - The sound of watching paint dry?


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 6, 2020)

ZenFaced said:


> Soon = Shoon



Ok, so it's : 

Soon = Shoon = Thursday = July 9th, 2020


----------



## easyrider (Jul 6, 2020)

The months are whizzing by....


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jul 6, 2020)

Yes and still no SSO reboot.....


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Jul 6, 2020)

They built a wax string orchestra and then recorded them being melted.


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 6, 2020)

Imma guess... Horror strings...


----------



## StefVR (Jul 7, 2020)

My guess: also Stradivari solo violin. No one said that its an NI exclusive. They were just quicker to market. Probably every company who wants to commercialize the Cremona sampled violin has to pay a license fee and can produce their library.


----------



## pfmusic (Jul 7, 2020)

Very atmospheric. Looking forward to hearing about this one.


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 7, 2020)

StefVR said:


> My guess: also Stradivari solo violin. No one said that its an NI exclusive. They were just quicker to market. Probably every company who wants to commercialize the Cremona sampled violin has to pay a license fee and can produce their library.



Spitfire Audio has no need and likely even less desire to license somebody else's samples


----------



## ongoing (Jul 7, 2020)

The new Facebook pic makes it look like hardware 🤔

Wacky theory could it be something like the Palette Gear for CC controls 🤔


----------



## Zanshin (Jul 7, 2020)

ongoing said:


> The new Facebook pic makes it look like hardware 🤔
> 
> Wacky theory could it be something like the Palette Gear for CC controls 🤔



To me that looks like a 3D rendering of their sample player interface. For example on the HZ page the thumbnail for the trailer:









Spitfire Audio — Hans Zimmer Strings


Hans Zimmer Strings features a massive strings ensemble ranging from thundering basslines to glass-like high strings, this is symphonic strings maximised.



www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## Geoff Moore (Jul 7, 2020)

Zanshin said:


> To me that looks like a 3D rendering of their sample player interface. For example on the HZ page the thumbnail for the trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was just going to post the same.


----------



## Rory (Jul 7, 2020)

ongoing said:


> The new Facebook pic makes it look like hardware 🤔
> 
> Wacky theory could it be something like the Palette Gear for CC controls 🤔



Henson uses Palette Gear, but Palette Gear Mark II is close to launch: https://vi-control.net/community/th...-palette-gear-its-new-midi-controllers.95025/


----------



## ongoing (Jul 7, 2020)

Zanshin said:


> To me that looks like a 3D rendering of their sample player interface. For example on the HZ page the thumbnail for the trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah maybe just wishful thinking how cool would it be to have a controller like that though ... I don’t need 8 sliders a couple will do with a big knob 👍


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 7, 2020)

Zanshin said:


> To me that looks like a 3D rendering of their sample player interface. For example on the HZ page the thumbnail for the trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, my first thought was “hardware?”

Then I thought: “Probably just a 3D rendering of the Spitfire plug-in.”

Then I wondered: “But why tease it? We all know what it looks like.”

Then my thoughts turned to the cold sausages in the fridge. And I forgot all about it until now. And thus the cycle begins again.


----------



## Wolf68 (Jul 7, 2020)

thanks but I need no coming soon.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 7, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> Then my thoughts turned to the cold sausages in the fridge. And I forgot all about it until now. And thus the cycle begins again.


You won the internet today. Thanks - this made me laugh out loud just now


----------



## StefVR (Jul 7, 2020)

Could be that pic just says it’s not for Kontakt but for their own player...


----------



## Zedcars (Jul 7, 2020)

Dripping wet something...new convolution plugin?


----------



## yiph2 (Jul 7, 2020)

Honestly I think it's Symphonic Motions
Chrisitan said that there will be something new in the symphonic series coming very soon
And the violin is dripping paint, so I guess that's the motion part of it


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 7, 2020)

I would have to guess that it's probably not going to be any real orchestral instrument...why would they compete against themselves with their BBCSO? So maybe some type of hybrid thing or sound design element?

Wait!!! I got it...the BBC SOLO strings? That would make sense..or strings recorded in the same hall as BBC? Thursday is gonna be a great day, because even if SF is a bust with their announcement, Audio Imperia is going to announce their new library specs


----------



## barteredbride (Jul 8, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> Honestly I think it's Symphonic Motions
> Chrisitan said that there will be something new in the symphonic series coming very soon
> And the violin is dripping paint, so I guess that's the motion part of it



Ah yes! I forgot about that Symphonic Motions leak!


----------



## Fry777 (Jul 8, 2020)

The concept of Symphonic Motions could fit with this image they just published :


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 8, 2020)

Fry777 said:


> The concept of Symphonic Motions could fit with this image they just published :


Do we know Symphonic Motions is a library? It was in Paul’s Kontakt, at least not having read this entire thread that’s what I remember. Because it could also refer to the actual moving parts of a hardware controller, that will set the symphonic samples in motion?


----------



## yiph2 (Jul 8, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Do we know Symphonic Motions is a library? It was in Paul’s Kontakt, at least not having read this entire thread that’s what I remember. Because it could also refer to the actual moving parts of a hardware controller, that will set the symphonic samples in motion?


It was in the Spitfire Audio tab in Logic, but I don't think it's hardware, but could be a possibility


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 8, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> It was in the Spitfire Audio tab in Logic, but I don't think it's hardware, but could be a possibility


Ah check. I doubt it’s hardware, although the teasers so far seem to show a 3D render of the SA Player GUI together with a melting string instrument. The first could imply hardware resembling the GUI. With lots of actual moving parts, hence MOTION of ... etc  No idea why this teasing even affects me hahaha, they’ve pulled it off again - gotta hand ‘em that!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 8, 2020)

ARRIVING TOMORROW



AIR Studios is the birthplace of blockbuster scores including Interstellar, Harry Potter, Casino Royale, Darkest Hour, and countless others. The legendary sound of AIR’s Lyndhurst Hall, known to many as simply ‘The Hall’, has cemented its position as one of the most sought after recording spaces in the world.


----------



## Geoff Moore (Jul 8, 2020)

* _vi control intensifies_ *


----------



## Stringtree (Jul 8, 2020)

Well that points to a convolution solution with AIR at its core. The sleuthy sleuth in me says that's too simple.

If it's that, these guys are as bad at keeping a birthday gift a secret as I am!

Admittedly, as a member of the parish, I tune in for each one. If it's hardware for CC's, I'm completely in.


----------



## Cheezus (Jul 8, 2020)

Stringtree said:


> Well that points to a convolution solution with AIR at its core. The sleuthy sleuth in me says that's too simple.
> 
> If it's that, these guys are as bad at keeping a birthday gift a secret as I am!
> 
> Admittedly, as a member of the parish, I tune in for each one.



It did sound like that to me too but two things contradict this: they are calling it a library, and they showed an EVO grid-like GUI in one of the screenshots. I don't think it's just convolution.


----------



## rotho (Jul 8, 2020)

Its a library made from all the times where the Northern Line tube going under Air got recorded during sessions


----------



## Stringtree (Jul 8, 2020)

Cheezus said:


> It did sound like that to me too but two things contradict this: they are calling it a library, and they showed an EVO grid-like GUI in one of the screenshots. I don't think it's just convolution.



Yeah, I was just making a sandwich, and I thought, "Greg, you idiot, it's a library, and you can't weasel out of what you wrote."

Not just convolution reverb. Given that Awfulvirus has made gatherings impractical, it's probably a mangled set of patches from solo or existing recordings. 

How sweet would a set of faders and knobs with a CNC-machined SPITFIRE AUDIO engraving be? Sigh. A little guy to sit anywhere.


----------



## Cheezus (Jul 8, 2020)

Stringtree said:


> Yeah, I was just making a sandwich, and I thought, "Greg, you idiot, it's a library, and you can't weasel out of what you wrote."
> 
> Not just convolution reverb. Given that Awfulvirus has made gatherings impractical, it's probably a mangled set of patches from solo or existing recordings.
> 
> How sweet would a set of faders and knobs with a CNC-machined SPITFIRE AUDIO engraving be? Sigh. A little guy to sit anywhere.



Repackaged old material definitely makes sense, it might even be Loegria? That was recorded at The Hall as well, and it's been out of commission for a while. Perfect time to re-introduce it.

Although I think new material might still be possible since there's likely months of delay between recording, mixing and marketing research.


----------



## Zedcars (Jul 8, 2020)

Stringtree said:


> Yeah, I was just making a sandwich, and I thought, "Greg, you idiot, it's a library, and you can't weasel out of what you wrote."
> 
> Not just convolution reverb. Given that Awfulvirus has made gatherings impractical, it's probably a mangled set of patches from solo or existing recordings.
> 
> How sweet would a set of faders and knobs with a CNC-machined SPITFIRE AUDIO engraving be? Sigh. A little guy to sit anywhere.


Spitfire Audio’s entire R&D expenditure for 2020 = £0.00

New ideas now dreamt up by the good folks at VI-C.


----------



## Stringtree (Jul 8, 2020)

I love Loegria to death. There's so much that's a sweet spot about it. Weirdo recorders, euphoniums, those buttery strings. 

But I don't think that's butter dripping off the violin. This isn't, I don't think, a re-do of something older. This has a techno sheen and a future-looking plasticity.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 8, 2020)

Spitfire Team said:


> ARRIVING TOMORROW
> 
> 
> 
> AIR Studios is the birthplace of blockbuster scores including Interstellar, Harry Potter, Casino Royale, Darkest Hour, and countless others. The legendary sound of AIR’s Lyndhurst Hall, known to many as simply ‘The Hall’, has cemented its position as one of the most sought after recording spaces in the world.



So then it's finally an impulse of AIR studios? Not actually a. new library?


----------



## Cheezus (Jul 8, 2020)

Stringtree said:


> I love Loegria to death. There's so much that's a sweet spot about it. Weirdo recorders, euphoniums, those buttery strings.
> 
> But I don't think that's butter dripping off the violin. This isn't, I don't think, a re-do of something older. This has a techno sheen and a future-looking plasticity.



Fine, stomp all over my hopes and dreams.


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 8, 2020)

Stringtree said:


> I love Loegria to death. There's so much that's a sweet spot about it. Weirdo recorders, euphoniums, those buttery strings.
> 
> But I don't think that's butter dripping off the violin. This isn't, I don't think, a re-do of something older. This has a techno sheen and a future-looking plasticity.


The only reason that Loegria strings might not be re-released as part of the Originals series is that they are too good. The horneuph is also magical. I never took to the recorders.


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 8, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> So then it's finally an impulse of AIR studios? Not actually a. new library?



It's a library. Its not an impulse of AIR. That will never ever happen.


----------



## ongoing (Jul 8, 2020)

Cheezus said:


> It did sound like that to me too but two things contradict this: they are calling it a library, and they showed an EVO grid-like GUI in one of the screenshots. I don't think it's just convolution.



Yeah it does look like the EVO grid and it’s recorded at AIR so that ties in with their symphony series.

Gonna have to look elsewhere for a hardware controller now 🤣


----------



## Stringtree (Jul 8, 2020)

When Albion One came out, I snapped it up. I don't use it a lot, and maybe I should revisit it.

It's a great bunch of sounds, but the truth is I love the quirky analog-y sound of the imperfections of the original Albion and Loegria. Perfect, like a dropped lollipop, that now has hair and bits stuck to it. It's so sweet, I'm still going to eat it. 

If I could find not a super-clean digital orchestra, but a crunchy Heifetz-era orchestra, I'd be really happy. This is not likely the modern direction.

I guess it's all about prevailing winds. 

Should we start a thread about dedicated hardware? I'm sensing anguish.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 8, 2020)

It looks like it's their Ultimate Flautando Deluxe Library, recorded in Air Studios. From Total Silence to Whispering Strings.. You have tons of options in between those two dynamic extremes.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 8, 2020)

Stringtree said:


> I guess it's all about prevailing winds.


No this one has strings, the winds will see a late summer release. 

Any ideas about the naming & resulting acronyms yet? Hot AIR String Motions (HASM), en Hot AIR Woodwind Kinetics (HAWK) are my two bets.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 8, 2020)

Or: Popular Lush AIR String Motions (PLASM) which also has a better fit with the molten plastic in the teasers. Yeah, for now I’m going with PLASM...


----------



## Geoff Moore (Jul 8, 2020)

SMEAR - Spitfire Motion Engine AIR Reflections - doesn't make any sense, but goes with the goopy marketing theme.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 8, 2020)

I hear SMEAR will introduce and be largely based on the newly designed DRIP scripting language > Deep Reflections Instrument Programming


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 8, 2020)

which in turn incorporates Motion Engine Lyndhurst Technology

Okay, I’ll show myself out...


----------



## Geoff Moore (Jul 8, 2020)

no wait I improved it just a tiny bit

Spitfire Lite Intimate Motion Engine (SLIME)

(SPIME will have more mics)


----------



## Supremo (Jul 8, 2020)

Why to overthink this? It’s probably just “ASS”. Air Studio Strings.


----------



## ongoing (Jul 8, 2020)

Stringtree said:


> Should we start a thread about dedicated hardware? I'm sensing anguish.



That would cool 😎


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 8, 2020)

Geoff Moore said:


> no wait I improved it just a tiny bit
> 
> Spitfire Lite Intimate Motion Engine (SLIME)
> 
> (SPIME will have more mics)


The sheer brain power of this here group of geniuses is extremely impressive. Slime, OF *EFFING* COURSE. It was ALWAYS Slime, right from the start, jeez, it was staring us in the face.... all this time...


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 8, 2020)

I'm gonna go with Silky Creamy Airy Strings!


----------



## pfmusic (Jul 8, 2020)

If it is Symphonic Motions, maybe it's Evo Grid 3 in the new player?


----------



## Michel Simons (Jul 8, 2020)

Of course it's going to be Slimy Pungy AIR Strings Motion (SPASM).


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 8, 2020)

prodigalson said:


> It's a library. Its not an impulse of AIR. That will never ever happen.


wishful thinking..just curious then why they stressed the AIR studios...aside from the BBC, AIR studios is usually a given with SF.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 8, 2020)

Wow, Spitfire announced a new release and only 112 post so far.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 8, 2020)

josejherring said:


> Wow, Spitfire announced a new release and only 112 post so far.


Yes. Disappointing. Maybe there is a limit to our excitement flexibility. I’m still recovering from that last weekend in May....


----------



## CoffeeLover (Jul 8, 2020)

500 series Air Lyndhurst Reverb


----------



## easyrider (Jul 8, 2020)

Spitfire know how to hype!


----------



## José Herring (Jul 8, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes. Disappointing. Maybe there is a limit to our excitement flexibility. I’m still recovering from that last weekend in May....


That was EPIC!!!!


----------



## ism (Jul 8, 2020)

An AIR reverb technology, not just an impulse, but something at the level of MIR seems at least plausible.

And I think Hans may have hinted at having such a proprietary technology on a thread a while ago.


----------



## synthesizerwriter (Jul 8, 2020)

Waah! There's just no way to be funny against quality this high! The 'Custard Strings' was gorgeous!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 8, 2020)

Really, really, really frozen strings. In fact, you have to play them at 127 velocity the first time in order to break the ice they’re in when decompressed. Recorded at -25 C.


----------



## Scalms (Jul 8, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> To be honest; yes. He seems like a very nice fellow and I love it when people have somewhat of a “self coined” cliché signature opening phrase. It would be very bad for my OCD if he’d change that routine


..."Let's dive straight in..."


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 8, 2020)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Really, really, really frozen strings. In fact, you have to play them at 127 velocity the first time in order to break the ice they’re in when decompressed. Recorded at -25 C.


Man, that would be really cool.


----------



## Rory (Jul 8, 2020)

Presumably today, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Kabraxis (Jul 9, 2020)

_Recorded at the Air Studios... We present you_
AIR
_Room Tones of Air Studios

With an Introductory price of $249_​


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 9, 2020)

Look what I also just noticed over at Westwood Instruments:


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 9, 2020)

Untamed Custard confirmed!
Edit: wait! Two sides?! Something STEREO? Untamed Stereo Custard


----------



## Fry777 (Jul 9, 2020)

Is it sample week or something ?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 9, 2020)

Fry777 said:


> Is it sample week or something ?


It’s like we went through some kind of wormhole ever since Tableau came out while I was still recovering from the prior Spitfire sale. Now there are NI Stradivari, 8dio Deep Solo Violin, more OT strings stuff, this SA hardware controller / custard maker / AIR reverb thing and Westwood stuff. Not forgetting the Waverunner 300 deal. I guess we’ve secretly entered a slightly twisted universe with a 10 x sample lib release rate.

All this while I am actually trying to hold off any new strings stuff until Infinite Strings gets released. Jeez.


----------



## barteredbride (Jul 9, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> It’s like we went through some kind of wormhole ever since Tableau came out while I was still recovering from the prior Spitfire sale. Now there are NI Stradivari, 8dio Deep Solo Violin, more OT strings stuff, this SA hardware controller / custard maker / AIR reverb thing and Westwood stuff. Not forgetting the Waverunner 300 deal. I guess we’ve secretly entered a slightly twisted universe with a 10 x sample lib release rate.
> 
> All this while I am actually trying to hold off any new strings stuff until Infinite Strings gets released. Jeez.



If Cinematic Studio Woodwinds comes out this week, we´ve definitely dropped through a hole in the space time blanket thing.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 9, 2020)

barteredbride said:


> If Cinematic Studio Woodwinds comes out this week, we´ve definitely dropped through a hole in the space time blanket thing.


Henceforth to be called The Time Macro Continuum


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Hendrixon (Jul 9, 2020)

^^^ Am I the only one waiting for Doug and Tony to appear? 
(lets see how many here will know what I'm talking about)


----------



## SvenE (Jul 9, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> ^^^ Am I the only one waiting for Doug and Tony to appear?
> (lets see how many here will know what I'm talking about)


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 9, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> ^^^ Am I the only one waiting for Doug and Tony to appear?
> (lets see how many here will know what I'm talking about)


Man, we‘re sooooooo old!! 😮😮🤪


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 9, 2020)

SvenE said:


>


Whoa nice


----------



## ongoing (Jul 9, 2020)

Oooo this looks like some sort of expansion to the Ostinato Function in their other libraries 🤔


----------



## cyrene (Jul 9, 2020)

Ostinato!


----------



## yiph2 (Jul 9, 2020)

Yep it's probably Symphonic Motions


----------



## cyrene (Jul 9, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> Yep it's probably Symphonic Motions


Getting a Not Found https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/symphonic-motions/


----------



## yiph2 (Jul 9, 2020)

cyrene said:


> Getting a Not Found https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/symphonic-motions/


It's not here yet, Symphonic Motions was leaked by Paul when he showed the Westworld thing


----------



## John R Wilson (Jul 9, 2020)

Definitely looks like its symphonic motions. They might have changed the name of it to something else now though since accidently leaking it


----------



## korgscrew2000 (Jul 9, 2020)

It's obviously going to be Symphonic Motions.


----------



## Geoff Moore (Jul 9, 2020)

Wrong, it's obviously going to be an actual violin / hardware controller hybrid that comes with a jar of goop from the set of Westworld and a lifetime access pass to AIR itself. _No samples at all_, and the trailers, Paul's 'leak', and indeed Spitfire's entire career as an esteemed sample library developer have all just been a clever mislead.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Jul 9, 2020)

Everyone’s who saying Symphonic Motions has perfectly valid reasoning but I can’t help but focus on anything other than the white goop that’s practically identical to the “host goop” in Westworld. Especially after the collab and competition with the show and HBO, it’s gotta be something related, right?!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 9, 2020)

Geoff Moore said:


> Wrong, it's obviously going to be an actual violin / hardware controller hybrid that comes with a jar of goop from the set of Westworld and a lifetime access pass to AIR itself. _No samples at all_, and the trailers, Paul's 'leak', and indeed Spitfire's entire career as an esteemed sample library developer have all just been a clever mislead.


Paul and Christian have been hi-fiving for a month-and-a-half, like “yeah that one screenshot of the fake Symphonic Motions you put there in that one video on purpose has really paid off”


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 9, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> Everyone’s who saying Symphonic Motions has perfectly valid reasoning but I can’t help but focus on anything other than the white goop that’s practically identical to the “host goop” in Westworld. Especially after the collab and competition with the show and HBO, it’s gotta be something related, right?!


It has GOT to be. No doubt. Whatsoever. Sure thing. This is IT.


----------



## Geoff Moore (Jul 9, 2020)

Honestly, if it was Westworld related I think it would look exactly like the Westworld goop, rather than exactly like paint.

Looking forward to hearing this properly


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jul 9, 2020)

Well I’m interested, nice to have some short articulation evos (assuming this might involve some evos)


----------



## yiph2 (Jul 9, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> It has GOT to be. No doubt. Whatsoever. Sure thing. This is IT.


Yes, there has been multiple clues about this already
With the leak, and also Christian saying that there would be something added to the symphonic series


----------



## Eptesicus (Jul 9, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> Everyone’s who saying Symphonic Motions has perfectly valid reasoning but I can’t help but focus on anything other than the white goop that’s practically identical to the “host goop” in Westworld. Especially after the collab and competition with the show and HBO, it’s gotta be something related, right?!



The first trailer just screamed westworld.

Not sure what the goop/paint/violin/dark and eerie tone has to do with anything if it is symphonic motions.


----------



## Geoff Moore (Jul 9, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> The first trailer just screamed westworld.
> 
> Not sure what the goop/paint/violin/dark and eerie tone has to do with anything if it is symphonic motions.


I think it's possible the marketing team were evoking Westworld - but again, if it was an official collaboration it would surely look _exactly_ like westworld. Also possible it was pure coincidence. And they had to give you something to hear without giving away the sound of the library at all - so they buried it under some AIR, hence the eerie tone. Bet it'll have at least one violin in it though


----------



## idematoa (Jul 9, 2020)

Spitfire Audio


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 9, 2020)

idematoa said:


> Spitfire Audio


Just broke my F5 key damnit


----------



## ka00 (Jul 9, 2020)

Take strings recorded in Air 1, play them back in super slow motion on loudspeakers inside Air 1. Record on tape and slow those down. Repeat several times. Speed some of them back up to real time. Make an EVO grid with various playback speed controls and control over how many generations removed from the actual recordings of the instruments you play back.

Then throw paint on everything.


----------



## Fry777 (Jul 9, 2020)

Saxophone Motions... now with sizzling bacon


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 9, 2020)

Fry777 said:


> Saxophone Motions... now with sizzling bacon


Obviously you like to fry stuff. Like bacon.


----------



## Mornats (Jul 9, 2020)

Subscription Motions surely.


----------



## davidson (Jul 9, 2020)

Hmm, could well be my first spitfire player purchase...


----------



## redlester (Jul 9, 2020)

It's Symphonic Motions.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jul 9, 2020)

redlester said:


> It's Symphonic Motions.



I rest my case...


----------



## NoamL (Jul 9, 2020)

Sounds like more stuff in the vein of their Kepler library. pre rec'd ostinatos.


----------



## gussunkri (Jul 9, 2020)

I'm not sure it was worth it to get that picture to ruin a violin. Hopefully it is 3D rendered.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 9, 2020)

Spitfire Symphonic Motions — Available Now



Learn more: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/spitfire-symphonic-motions/


----------



## O. Martin (Jul 9, 2020)

Here it is !


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 9, 2020)

Cool. Best bit is we can stop guessing "Symphonic Motions" every time there's a new Spitfire tease!
I feel a strange sense of release..


----------



## Geoff Moore (Jul 9, 2020)

Hey, it's not even 5pm GMT!


----------



## gussunkri (Jul 9, 2020)

Paul isn't excited to show us... instead he has something exciting to show us. I wasn't prepared for that change. I had to turn off the walkthrough and take some minutes to recover. 

In my head I am categorizing this as EVO 3-ish, but recorded in the Air hall.


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 9, 2020)

Wow, sounds amazing!


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Cheezus (Jul 9, 2020)

There's corrupted text in the information panel in the walkthrough.


----------



## becolossal (Jul 9, 2020)

Cheezus said:


> There's corrupted text in the information panel in the walkthrough.


This happens on all of my SA products that use their custom player. I've submitted a ticket SO many times.


----------



## ongoing (Jul 9, 2020)

Save 40% on the MSRP If you already own either Spitfire Symphonic Strings, Symphonic Strings Evolutions, Chamber Strings or Chamber Strings Professional. Ensure you are logged in to view your special price.

Thats a pretty cool offer guys


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 9, 2020)

ongoing said:


> Save 40% on the MSRP If you already own either Spitfire Symphonic Strings, Symphonic Strings Evolutions, Chamber Strings or Chamber Strings Professional. Ensure you are logged in to view your special price. Thats a pretty cool offer guys



Hmm...I spend also over 1000€ in smaller libraries - that does not count? 🤷‍♂️ ☹


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 9, 2020)

ka00 said:


> @Spitfire Team Looks good! Wondering if you could you please let me know what the main differences are between this and EVO 3 Strings in Motion?
> 
> Thanks!



A comparison of the two is available here: https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/h...-Symphonic-Motions-different-from-Evo-Grid-3-


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 9, 2020)

Paul's walkthrough has got 5 thumbs down already. Why?


----------



## korgscrew2000 (Jul 9, 2020)

Knew it!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jul 9, 2020)

Hmm very tempting especially at that price


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 9, 2020)

My situation is very limited at the moment. If i had the money, i wouldn't be typing this


----------



## Stringtree (Jul 9, 2020)

I like this a lot. Its tempo flexibility seems very smooth. Familiar sound.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jul 9, 2020)

I like it, but I can´t understand why do we have to scroll through the peg board because we have those two gigantic faders and wheels, who on earth needs that information that large and prominent?


----------



## filipjonathan (Jul 9, 2020)

I'm not sure if I've missed it in the walkthrough, but are you able to make a custom rhythm or are you limited to straight 8ths, 16ths, etc.?


----------



## redlester (Jul 9, 2020)

Keith Theodosiou said:


> Paul's walkthrough has got 5 thumbs down already. Why?



If I see something on YouTube that doesn't impress me, I just move on. Don't think I've ever given anything a thumbs down! If it's not my thing I just ignore it.

I tend to use likes as a way of bookmarking things so I can find them later. For monetised material, is it likes that are good for the creator, or number of subscribers? (Or both?)


----------



## Scalms (Jul 9, 2020)

gussunkri said:


> Paul isn't excited to show us... instead he has something exciting to show us. I wasn't prepared for that change. I had to turn off the walkthrough and take some minutes to recover.
> 
> In my head I am categorizing this as EVO 3-ish, but recorded in the Air hall.


At least he “dove straight in”! It’s definitely better than slowly meandering in


----------



## yiph2 (Jul 9, 2020)

Speaking of diving straight in...


----------



## rottoy (Jul 9, 2020)

(Parody)


----------



## josephspirits (Jul 9, 2020)

Keith Theodosiou said:


> Paul's walkthrough has got 5 thumbs down already. Why?




Probably people upset about the Westworld competition still. I’m sure there will be a lot more thumbs down on all their videos for awhile. Oh well.


----------



## Rory (Jul 9, 2020)

Keith Theodosiou said:


> Paul's walkthrough has got 5 thumbs down already. Why?



Now up to 11 and more than 10% of likes. Probably people still miffed about the competition.


----------



## SvenE (Jul 9, 2020)

Spitfire I love you but please change your marketing!!! There is no correlation between your trailers and the actual product (which sounds nice)


----------



## Scalms (Jul 9, 2020)

This library is right up my alley, love me my ostinatos


----------



## Brasart (Jul 9, 2020)

Oh my god this sounds good... I'm going to buy another library, am I not?


----------



## ongoing (Jul 9, 2020)

Brasart said:


> Oh my god this sounds good... I'm going to buy another library, am I not?



i know I was thinking nah I’m going to good ... hmm £120 well that sounds very reasonable 🤣


----------



## NoamL (Jul 9, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> I'm not sure if I've missed it in the walkthrough, but are you able to make a custom rhythm or are you limited to straight 8ths, 16ths, etc.?



yes indeed. I'm not expecting wonders of agility but can the library for instance perform something like this?


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 9, 2020)

redlester said:


> If I see something on YouTube that doesn't impress me, I just move on. Don't think I've ever given anything a thumbs down! If it's not my thing I just ignore it.


I'm the same. I have never given a thumbs down on anything on the internet. Like you i just move on.
It does wind me up people that do that even on other peoples videos.
A year later and people will still be doing that cos of Westworld. They need to grow up and get a life! lol


----------



## Gavin McMahan (Jul 9, 2020)

Anybody else notice Paul’s fader controller? This is exactly what I want. What is it??


----------



## NoamL (Jul 9, 2020)

Even if it can't really handle melodic (nonrepeating) ostinatos I might get it anyway just for those interval ostinatos... they sound great in this demo -


----------



## Raphioli (Jul 9, 2020)

After looking at the product page and the video, this product has my attention.


----------



## yiph2 (Jul 9, 2020)

NoamL said:


> yes indeed. I'm not expecting wonders of agility but can the library for instance perform something like this?


I think it can, as in the walkthrough there are the overlays, which are the accents, and the notes after that are normal notes (in your case)


----------



## redlester (Jul 9, 2020)

I wonder how long before Christian does a video showing this in conjunction with his modular synth to create interesting evolving rhythmic stuff. Looking forward to that!

The standard Spitfire Orchestral libraries feature the 'Ostinatum' but it can be a bit fiddly, I guess this is the Ostinatum on acid.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jul 9, 2020)

Damn, this is definitely my cup of tea, but the timing of this release is not the best for me. And the 40% off because I own Symphonic Evolutions doesn't make it easier. Time to rob a bank.


----------



## Will Wilson (Jul 9, 2020)

Well fck it I didn't NEED to eat anyway.


----------



## Zedcars (Jul 9, 2020)

Bought. £119.40 with additional discount as own SCS. Looking forward to playing with this baby, as have a project that it could work very well for. Seems very good value for what you get.


----------



## Will Wilson (Jul 9, 2020)

If I keep refreshing the Spitfire Audio App it makes it show my account faster doesn't it?


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 9, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> Time to rob a bank.


Tell me what bank and i'll be there lol


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 9, 2020)

I like what I hear.

Thanks Spitfire Audio


----------



## Zedcars (Jul 9, 2020)

Will Wilson said:


> If I keep refreshing the Spitfire Audio App it makes it show my account faster doesn't it?


"Dear Darren,

Your purchase of Spitfire Symphonic Motions is ready to download!"


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 9, 2020)

NoamL said:


> Even if it can't really handle melodic (nonrepeating) ostinatos I might get it anyway just for those interval ostinatos... they sound great in this demo -


----------



## Zedcars (Jul 9, 2020)

Oh man, I have to wait over an hour to download...first world problems...


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 9, 2020)

At $149.39, and 13 GB Download size. This is a very attractive library, I'm buying it. 

OK.. Purchased. Wow ! This was an easy decision.


----------



## redlester (Jul 9, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> Damn, this is definitely my cup of tea, but *the timing of this release is not the best* for me.



You can say that again. After 4 months on furlough I was informed this morning that I was provisionally (subject to discussion, i.e. I might have to take a reduced or part time role?) being made redundant.
What with Covid and the Scousers winning the league, can I just damn 2020 to hell once and for all?

Edit: still ordered it. I need cheering up.


----------



## Zedcars (Jul 9, 2020)

NoamL said:


> Even if it can't really handle melodic (nonrepeating) ostinatos I might get it anyway just for those interval ostinatos... they sound great in this demo -



That's looooovely 🤤


----------



## Martin S (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## puremusic (Jul 9, 2020)

I actually like the marketing, the anticipation, the hints, I rather enjoy it. 

Anything done in Air I have to seriously consider. I am not a quantized rhythm type of guy however, I like everything real. So looking at this I think more about how good is it for entirely played by hand fluid shorts?


----------



## Rory (Jul 9, 2020)

Martin S said:


>





Thanks, I didn't even know that a channel called Spitfire Clips existed. Looks like it was created quite recently in relation to BBC Discover. If one is using Spitfire's app, the first part of the video is probably worth watching even if this particular library is not of interest.


----------



## Scalms (Jul 9, 2020)

Did spitfire mention if the cellos and violins were recorded at same time or separately?


----------



## pmountford (Jul 9, 2020)

Gavin McMahan said:


> Anybody else notice Paul’s fader controller? This is exactly what I want. What is it??


Looks like an Euphonix Artist Control.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jul 9, 2020)

NoamL said:


> yes indeed. I'm not expecting wonders of agility but can the library for instance perform something like this?


I was thinking of rests in between. Or maybe you just let go of the keys then play again 😂


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jul 9, 2020)

Scalms said:


> Did spitfire mention if the cellos and violins were recorded at same time or separately?



Something about keeping a clearer sound


----------



## christianhenson (Jul 9, 2020)

I like that all the demos thus far are just the library... the contextual I'm just finishing is gonna give you nightmares.... all I can hear in my ears is waaaaaaaaaaah!!!!


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 9, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> I like that all the demos thus far are just the library... the contextual I'm just finishing is gonna give you nightmares.... all I can hear in my ears is waaaaaaaaaaah!!!!


Well i must say it does sound fantastic!


----------



## redlester (Jul 9, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> I like that all the demos thus far are just the library... the contextual I'm just finishing is gonna give you nightmares.... all I can hear in my ears is waaaaaaaaaaah!!!!



Get it hooked up with the modular!


----------



## Monkberry (Jul 9, 2020)

Definitely a handy little library. Very decent price with the 40% off discount. Super intuitive and sounds good. Bought!


----------



## Rick McGuire (Jul 9, 2020)

Sounds amazing. Definitely revolutionary. Only wish there were violas and basses, but perhaps that'll come out in an update


----------



## RonOrchComp (Jul 9, 2020)

So, is this like Arperture? (Which is really good , BTW)

Do you get the full range of strings in front of you, or can you seperate violins from violas, from celli, from basses?

Oh wait - just saw Ricks post. This is Celli and violins only? 1st and 2nds, or just violins? And can they be seperated? Or can they only be played together, where they overlap?


----------



## robcs (Jul 9, 2020)

It's up now https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/spitfire-symphonic-motions/


----------



## StillLife (Jul 9, 2020)

Intrigued and interested!
I wonder: would this also go well with Studio Strings Pro?


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 9, 2020)

NoamL said:


> yes indeed. I'm not expecting wonders of agility but can the library for instance perform something like this?


Yes, I wonder this too. Or can you change from duple to triple in the same track? In the EVO grids, the pegs (articulations) can't be changed via midi. At least I don't know how to do it and I see nothing in the manual about it. So that means changing from duple to triple would require having instances set up for each division. Not sure why they didn't also allow selection of the articulations via keyswitching. (Or maybe they did and it's just not evident in the walkthrough or manual.)


----------



## JEPA (Jul 9, 2020)

to clarify: no violas no basses?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 9, 2020)

NoamL said:


> Even if it can't really handle melodic (nonrepeating) ostinatos I might get it anyway just for those interval ostinatos... they sound great in this demo -




I thought the very same. I cannot do THIS now. This is another tool in the box. Nice release - additive to what we have.


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 9, 2020)

JEPA said:


> to clarify: no violas no basses?


No violas and no basses. The omission of basses make some sense, but I would have preferred violas and fewer violins.


----------



## Rory (Jul 9, 2020)

This Spitfire page might help answer some questions:


*How is Symphonic Motions different from Evo Grid 3?*


Spitfire Symphonic Motions and Evo Grid 3 both provide rhythmic solutions for composing, but there are some significant differences listed below:

*Format *
Symphonic Motions is a dedicated plugin which loads directly in your DAW, whereas Evo Grid 3 is a Kontakt library, meaning that it is loaded inside of the Kontakt Plugin, and requires you to have bought a full copy of Kontakt from Native Instruments.

*Ensemble Size*
Symphonic Motions is has a large ensemble which is "Symphonic" in scale, whereas Evo Grid 3 has a much smaller chamber sized ensemble.

*Rhythms and techniques *
Symphonic Motions has some of the most commonly found rhythmic values such as 6th, 8th, 12th, and 16th notes played both discretely and smoothly across a number of techniques whereas Evo Grid 3 contains rhythmic evolutions, that evolve slowly over time, often quite dramatically.

*Recording Space*
Symphonic Motions is was recorded in AIR Lyndhurst Hall, whereas Evo Grid 3 was recorded in the smaller, and drier, AIR Edel.


Link: https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/h...-Symphonic-Motions-different-from-Evo-Grid-3-


----------



## easyrider (Jul 9, 2020)

I’ll buy this ....  nice intro price!


----------



## Monkberry (Jul 9, 2020)

Yeah, just 12-1st violins, 10-2nd violins and 12 celli. Spitfire says it works well with Symphonic and Chamber String libraries (also recorded in Air Lyndhurst) but adding violas and basses would get crowded for ostinato. I'd rather have the option personally but it's still a great sounding library.


----------



## Brasart (Jul 9, 2020)

I hope they'll do a Woodwinds library based on the same concept, now that would make me moist 

_(Christian please !!)_


----------



## easyrider (Jul 9, 2020)

Brasart said:


> I hope they'll do a Woodwinds library based on the same concept, now that would make me moist
> 
> _(Christian please !!)_



Have you tired Vento?

That makes me moist every single time I load it up.


----------



## CT (Jul 9, 2020)

Now this is interesting....


----------



## heisenberg (Jul 9, 2020)

Agreed. This IS interesting.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jul 9, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> The omission of basses make some sense



Why is that? 

That's actually one thing i miss from the EVOs. I personally would love some of that low end for brooding situations, but i usually have to downtune.


----------



## Zedcars (Jul 9, 2020)

Doesn't seem to be responding to sustain pedal in Cubase when recording, although, strangely, it does when just playing. Hmmm... 🤔

Edit: If I turn off quantise in the plugin then it does respond to sustain pedal.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 9, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> Doesn't seem to be responding to sustain pedal in Cubase when recording, although, strangely, it does when just playing. Hmmm... 🤔



Studio one 5...


----------



## playz123 (Jul 9, 2020)

Quite happy with "just" violins and celli, and SCS can add the rest. They work well together, as you will soon discover. Once again, great walk-through from Paul, and he provided all the information I needed to make a decision. Good demos as always as well, and with the reasonable intro price for owners of the 'other libraries',this was a purchase I just couldn't ignore. Still not entirely sure how the dripping violin fits in though! 😀


----------



## BezO (Jul 9, 2020)

Ehhh! Unless I missed something, they completely missed the opportunity to add flexibility with keyswitches, similar to Kepler Orchestra. Why not put the grid selections on keyswitches?

Sounds great, as usual. But I won't be buying thes types of instruments from Spitfire until they make them more keyswitch friendly.


----------



## Zedcars (Jul 9, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Studio one 5...


Muscle memory though...been using it for over 25 years. lol


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jul 9, 2020)

If the sections were comparable to SCS I'd have had this the cart already. Nice sounding library though.


----------



## Zedcars (Jul 9, 2020)

Plugin also does not respond to recorded mod automation IF quantise is anything other than OFF.

Cubase 10.5, Mac.


----------



## davidson (Jul 9, 2020)

Gavin McMahan said:


> Anybody else notice Paul’s fader controller? This is exactly what I want. What is it??



I'd also like to know what those units are?


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jul 9, 2020)

Violas are being made available with the next update. Right?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 9, 2020)

This thread title keeps making me think there's yet another library arriving tomorrow.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jul 9, 2020)

Also, shouldn't there be a discount for Kepler users too? Essentially this looks like Kepler re-vamped, unless I am completely mistaken?


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 9, 2020)

Does this sync to the DAW? I have Kepler Orchestra but i find it hard to sync with my DAW.


----------



## artinro (Jul 9, 2020)

Forgive the question, but is there any control of dynamics?


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 9, 2020)

playz123 said:


> Still not entirely sure how the dripping violin fits in though! 😀



Dripping Motion !


----------



## CT (Jul 9, 2020)

If anybody gets this and could comment on how CPU-intensive it is/their system specs, that'd be great. The Sptifire Player (and Kontakt to be fair) only pushes my (rather old) computer close to its limits with tempo-sync'd stuff, so I'm not sure if I'd be better off waiting to get this one.


----------



## Monkberry (Jul 9, 2020)

Keith Theodosiou said:


> Does this sync to the DAW? I have Kepler Orchestra but i find it hard to sync with my DAW.


Yes, it syncs to your DAW.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jul 9, 2020)

Again no Kontakt


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 9, 2020)

Monkberry said:


> Yes, it syncs to your DAW.


That's brilliant thanks!


----------



## Zedcars (Jul 9, 2020)

Small test using SM Sul Pont 12ths in combination with 'Feeling Lucky' random patch, with BBCSO basses and celli:


----------



## Monkberry (Jul 9, 2020)

Mike T said:


> If anybody gets this and could comment on how CPU-intensive it is/their system specs, that'd be great. The Sptifire Player (and Kontakt to be fair) only pushes my (rather old) computer close to its limits with tempo-sync'd stuff, so I'm not sure if I'd be better off waiting to get this one.


It's a little more CPU intensive than I expected. I'm running windows 10/64 on Intel i9900K with 64 GB GSkill Trident RAM and Mobo is Gygabyte Aorus Master. Cubase 10.5.12. Using Samsung Evo 860 ext SSD. Just running one instance of this and at a buffer setting of 128 I'm getting about 30% on CPU meter. You can go into settings and lower the voice count as well as just use one mix fader as the more mics you add, the more the CPU goes up. This library and Slate & Ash Cycles are the only 2 libraries that tax my CPU.


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 9, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Why is that?
> 
> That's actually one thing i miss from the EVOs. I personally would love some of that low end for brooding situations, but i usually have to downtune.


Basses will often play slower rhythms in these ostinato patterns. So I can see why SF might make this decision for this library, especially if they are trying to minimize the number of players to keep it affordable. I still would have preferred they have violas and fewer violins; basically seated as second violins, violas, and cellos so they slotted in with the other SF Air string libraries.

The more I think about this library, the more confused I am. SF seems to have learned little from Kepler and what makes that a difficult library to use in practice. I think people will find this to be a very difficult library to use in practice because it's set up for use as a pad, not to to shift purposefully among the rhythmic patterns, as you'd generally want with these kinds of rhythmic figures. At least that's my 2 cents from having worked with Kepler but also a number of other ostinato libraries.


----------



## BezO (Jul 9, 2020)

Pedro Camacho said:


> Again no Kontakt


I wonder how that is while it's still NKS compatible.


----------



## jamessy (Jul 9, 2020)

Monkberry said:


> It's a little more CPU intensive than I expected. I'm running windows 10/64 on Intel i9900K with 64 GB GSkill Trident RAM and Mobo is Gygabyte Aorus Master. Cubase 10.5.12. Just running one instance of this and at a buffer setting of 128 I'm getting about 30% on CPU meter. You can go into settings and lower the voice count as well as just use one mix fader as the more mics you add, the more the CPU goes up. This library and Slate & Ash Cycles are the only 2 libraries that tax my CPU.



i had similar performance results, am i going to need a new instance of the plugin for every articulation or timing variation? my computer is sobbing in the corner right now where are the keyswitches lol


----------



## RonOrchComp (Jul 9, 2020)

Anyone know if the violins and the celli can be seperated? Or only played together and overlapping?


----------



## Monkberry (Jul 9, 2020)

jamessy said:


> i had similar performance results, am i really going to need a new instance of the plugin for every articulation or timing variation? my computer is sobbing in the corner right now where are the keyswitches???


Yeah, it's kind of odd that there are no keyswitches. I'll see how far I can get with a few instances of Symphonic Motions tomorrow, but I don't expect it to be a positive result.


----------



## Monkberry (Jul 9, 2020)

RonOrchComp said:


> Anyone know if the violins and the celli can be seperated? Or only played together and overlapping?


I don't believe so, just by their natural range. I haven't spent that much time with it today though.


----------



## Rex282 (Jul 9, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Hmm...I spend also over 1000€ in smaller libraries - that does not count? 🤷‍♂️ ☹


That is common for how Spitfire bundles in a series.


----------



## barteredbride (Jul 9, 2020)

ongoing said:


> Save 40% on the MSRP If you already own either Spitfire Symphonic Strings, Symphonic Strings Evolutions, Chamber Strings or Chamber Strings Professional. Ensure you are logged in to view your special price.
> 
> Thats a pretty cool offer guys


But no 40% discount if I own Hans Zimmer Strings and Neo? Both using strings recorded at Air in the same hall...


----------



## MarcHedenberg (Jul 9, 2020)

Is this really worth it for someone like me though, who only owns BBCSO and the cinematic studio strings? Seems like those rooms won't really fit together when blending. I thought for a moment that maybe I could get away with putting Motions and BBC through a reverb, but Motions already sounds really wet....


----------



## Zedcars (Jul 9, 2020)

MarcHedenberg said:


> Is this really worth it for someone like me though, who only owns BBCSO and the cinematic studio strings? Seems like those rooms won't really fit together when blending. I thought for a moment that maybe I could get away with putting Motions and BBC through a reverb, but Motions already sounds really wet....


You can switch the reverb off, and use the Close mics for a drier sound.


----------



## MarcHedenberg (Jul 9, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> You can switch the reverb off, and use the Close mics for a drier sound.



Oh that's a big plus!


----------



## redlester (Jul 9, 2020)

Monkberry said:


> Yeah, it's kind of odd that there are no keyswitches. I'll see how far I can get with a few instances of Symphonic Motions tomorrow, but I don't expect it to be a positive result.



Given the amount of options there are for different rhythms/style combinations it would be an awful lot of keyswitches. Would be good if they made the Randomise feature automatable I suppose.

But given that it's highly unlikely (unless you're going for something really weird sounding) you will ever have more than one instance of Symphonic Motions playing at any one time, it shouldn't really be an issue, apart for perhaps RAM use?

I just created 10 tracks of SM in Logic and the plugin reads 1.39GB RAM. CPU load seems very good with it playing regions one at a time consecutively. I then dragged all 10 regions into line to play at the same time, CPU was higher but not in a problematic way.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 9, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> Small test using SM Sul Pont 12ths in combination with 'Feeling Lucky' random patch, with BBCSO basses and celli:



I shouldn't have listened to that before going to bed. <Checks doors are locked.>


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jul 9, 2020)

Mike T said:


> If anybody gets this and could comment on how CPU-intensive it is/their system specs, that'd be great. The Sptifire Player (and Kontakt to be fair) only pushes my (rather old) computer close to its limits with tempo-sync'd stuff, so I'm not sure if I'd be better off waiting to get this one.



I had to bump the buffers up on logic two notches just with one track and one instance of this. It was really finicky and glitchy at my normal Settings.


Sounds great tho. I do miss the basses....and violas as sometimes the transition from cellos to violins is stark.


----------



## Monkberry (Jul 9, 2020)

redlester said:


> Given the amount of options there are for different rhythms/style combinations it would be an awful lot of keyswitches. Would be good if they made the Randomise feature automatable I suppose.
> 
> But given that it's highly unlikely (unless you're going for something really weird sounding) you will ever have more than one instance of Symphonic Motions playing at any one time, it shouldn't really be an issue, apart for perhaps RAM use?
> 
> I just created 10 tracks of SM in Logic and the plugin reads 1.39GB RAM. CPU load seems very good with it playing regions one at a time consecutively. I then dragged all 10 regions into line to play at the same time, CPU was higher but not in a problematic way.


What was your buffer setting with 10 instances of SM? I was referring keyswitches for articulations like all their libraries, not the grid note divisions but they're tied into the grid either way.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 9, 2020)

Hopefully we can get some feedback on how useful the library is in real world. Must admit the inability to automate rhythms makes me question its usefulness. I get bored easy with consistent patterns.


----------



## Greg (Jul 9, 2020)

SomeGuy said:


> Hopefully we can get some feedback on how useful the library is in real world. Must admit the inability to automate rhythms makes me question its usefulness. I get bored easy with consistent patterns.



I said the same thing about Kepler orchestra. It works by clicking the rhythms with the mouse so I don't see why key-switches would be a problem


----------



## Luka (Jul 9, 2020)

SomeGuy said:


> Hopefully we can get some feedback on how useful the library is in real world. Must admit the inability to automate rhythms makes me question its usefulness. I get bored easy with consistent patterns.



I feel the same way… I'm wondering if I would actually really use such a library often enough to be worth it…


----------



## jamessy (Jul 9, 2020)

redlester said:


> Given the amount of options there are for different rhythms/style combinations it would be an awful lot of keyswitches. Would be good if they made the Randomise feature automatable I suppose.
> 
> But given that it's highly unlikely (unless you're going for something really weird sounding) you will ever have more than one instance of Symphonic Motions playing at any one time, it shouldn't really be an issue, apart for perhaps RAM use?
> 
> I just created 10 tracks of SM in Logic and the plugin reads 1.39GB RAM. CPU load seems very good with it playing regions one at a time consecutively. I then dragged all 10 regions into line to play at the same time, CPU was higher but not in a problematic way.



oh fair point i wasn't thinking about that at all. you're right it doesnt seem to be drastically affecting performance even to have multiple instances on top of each other. maybe its more to do with the overall number of voices at any given time regardless of instance count.


though it would be kinda cool to have a feature in the plug in to include a list where you could store custom combinations into it and then have your key switches control that list.

idk though im kinda new to all this it may not really be a big deal


----------



## CT (Jul 9, 2020)

Thanks for the responses about CPU use. I do think this will have to wait, for me, until I improve my computer situation.


----------



## nspaas (Jul 9, 2020)

Tempted....tempted....


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 9, 2020)

Anybody have Evo Grid 3? It seems more robust / complex than this? Perhaps more flexible?


----------



## Macrawn (Jul 9, 2020)

Ok just wondering but the site says introductory offer 40 percent off $249. Price is $200 with the "40" percent discount. Can someone explain how that is 40 percent off? Isn't that more like 20 percent off?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 9, 2020)

Macrawn said:


> Ok just wondering but the site says introductory offer 40 percent off $249. Price is $200 with the "40" percent discount. Can someone explain how that is 40 percent off? Isn't that more like 20 percent off?



The 40% off are only for people who own one of their "bigger" libraries. You can find that information when you scroll down a little bit more on the page (two lines under the 40% off part).


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 9, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> The 40% off are only for people who owns one of their "bigger" libraries. You can find that information when you scroll down a little bit more on the page (two lines under the 40% off part).


I will be getting this soon for 40% off. The walkthrough looked cool.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jul 9, 2020)

BezO said:


> I wonder how that is while it's still NKS compatible.



It doesn't need to run in Kontakt to be NKS compatible. In theory any plugin can be NKS compatible, so also this one.


----------



## Macrawn (Jul 9, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> The 40% off are only for people who own one of their "bigger" libraries. You can find that information when you scroll down a little bit more on the page (two lines under the 40% off part).


Damn, I guess spending over a grand on their insturments wasn't good enough for em.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 9, 2020)

Macrawn said:


> Damn, I guess spending over a grand on their insturments wasn't good enough for em.



me too 🤷‍♂️


----------



## christianhenson (Jul 9, 2020)

Having soooo much fun! (maybe too much?)



In all seriousness though I have on average 10 instances running simultaneously with 3-4 note polyphony in each part, 2 x mics up and dynamic crossfading going on and I'm not getting any drops or pops. I'm working with elastique in "Low" and then switching to "High" for bounce down... change this in one instance of plugin and it changes for all... I don't hear a massive improvement in sound quality but I have been monitoring too loudly so all I can hear is "meeeeeeeaaaaaaaaah".


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 9, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> Having soooo much fun! (maybe too much?)
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness though I have on average 10 instances running simultaneously with 3-4 note polyphony in each part, 2 x mics up and dynamic crossfading going on and I'm not getting any drops or pops. I'm working with elastique in "Low" and then switching to "High" for bounce down... change this in one instance of plugin and it changes for all... I don't hear a massive improvement in sound quality but I have been monitoring too loudly so all I can hear is "meeeeeeeaaaaaaaaah".






@christianhenson 

What are the specs of the Mac you’re using?

Thanks


----------



## barteredbride (Jul 9, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> Having soooo much fun! (maybe too much?)
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness though I have on average 10 instances running simultaneously with 3-4 note polyphony in each part, 2 x mics up and dynamic crossfading going on and I'm not getting any drops or pops. I'm working with elastique in "Low" and then switching to "High" for bounce down... change this in one instance of plugin and it changes for all... I don't hear a massive improvement in sound quality but I have been monitoring too loudly so all I can hear is "meeeeeeeaaaaaaaaah".



That drop !!


----------



## SvenE (Jul 10, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> Having soooo much fun! (maybe too much?)
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness though I have on average 10 instances running simultaneously with 3-4 note polyphony in each part, 2 x mics up and dynamic crossfading going on and I'm not getting any drops or pops. I'm working with elastique in "Low" and then switching to "High" for bounce down... change this in one instance of plugin and it changes for all... I don't hear a massive improvement in sound quality but I have been monitoring too loudly so all I can hear is "meeeeeeeaaaaaaaaah".



0:25 The moment the wife enters the studio.....


----------



## christianhenson (Jul 10, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> @christianhenson
> 
> What are the specs of the Mac you’re using?
> 
> Thanks



iMac Pro from about 3 years ago? I'll try this on my MBP as well, see how it fairs because I'm caning it.


----------



## jamessy (Jul 10, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> iMac Pro from about 3 years ago? I'll try this on my MBP as well, see how it fairs because I'm caning it.



is it time to invest in a mac and get logic?

im using ableton and i get a suspicion it isn't the right daw for the job


----------



## Locks (Jul 10, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> iMac Pro from about 3 years ago? I'll try this on my MBP as well, see how it fairs because I'm caning it.



Would be great to hear the results of those tests. That's what I would be running it on.


----------



## Locks (Jul 10, 2020)

jamessy said:


> is it time to invest in a mac and get logic?
> 
> im using ableton and i get a suspicion it isn't the right daw for the job



I primarily run Live on my MBP and have never had any issues. It's really well engineered software. That's Germans for you.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 10, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> iMac Pro from about 3 years ago? I'll try this on my MBP as well, see how it fairs because I'm caning it.




Thanks

KG

Funkadelic! 🎶


----------



## barteredbride (Jul 10, 2020)

Will HZ Strings blend well with this? Or is it primarily to be used with Spitfire Chamber and Spitfire Symphonic Strings? 

Hence the extra discount for those libraries.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jul 10, 2020)

Pedro Camacho said:


> Again no Kontakt


I actually take back my comment, @Spitfire Team .
I just got this one and it makes *total sense* to have it in your plugin form for the added flexibility (the faster and larger grid which couldn't be obtained with as easily in Kontakt). It if was a library like Mural or Sable, I would prefer Kontakt, though.


----------



## christianhenson (Jul 10, 2020)

Here's the contextual I made:



and then naked:


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jul 10, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> Here's the contextual I made:
> 
> 
> 
> and then naked:



extremley tight sound for air, congrats on the library!


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 10, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> Here's the contextual I made:
> 
> 
> 
> and then naked:



How could you not want this library in your collection! For me, it is a wow factor!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 10, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> Here's the contextual I made:
> 
> 
> 
> and then naked:



Whoa. You’ve really knocked it out of the park again, congratulations <3


----------



## davidson (Jul 10, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> Here's the contextual I made:
> 
> 
> 
> and then naked:




Any chance you've got a video coming to show how you used the library to make this?

Also, where are those brass swells from? They sound murderous.


----------



## christianhenson (Jul 10, 2020)

Yes editing that video now... and if you want murder???

Albion ICENI!!!!


----------



## Denkii (Jul 10, 2020)

This is extremely tempting.
Damn you.
Well...the vacation fund will stay untouched this year anyway so...


----------



## rotho (Jul 10, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> Having soooo much fun! (maybe too much?)
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness though I have on average 10 instances running simultaneously with 3-4 note polyphony in each part, 2 x mics up and dynamic crossfading going on and I'm not getting any drops or pops. I'm working with elastique in "Low" and then switching to "High" for bounce down... change this in one instance of plugin and it changes for all... I don't hear a massive improvement in sound quality but I have been monitoring too loudly so all I can hear is "meeeeeeeaaaaaaaaah".




Just starting to use it and it is beefy as F 

Where is the elastique setting in the plugin?
edit - ah sorry I see the elastique setting in the quality settings

just have the overlays on their own?
edit - I also see you can deselect any evo to get overlays on their own

Is it possible to alter the balance between the overlays and the evo sounds, 
edit - I see so its velocity controlled

🤦‍♂️


----------



## Nantho Valentine (Jul 10, 2020)

Is it possible to simulate accents using the modwheel ?


----------



## styledelk (Jul 10, 2020)

Oliver's in-depth really is one of the best Spitfire walkthroughs:


----------



## easyrider (Jul 10, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> Yes editing that video now... and if you want murder???
> 
> Albion ICENI!!!!




I think I fancy you a bit...


----------



## Zedcars (Jul 10, 2020)

Looking forward to Symphonic Motions Brass and Woodwinds.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jul 10, 2020)

Just bought it, not bought a sample library for a while now so excited to get stuck into this & add it into some tracks I'm working on at the moment!


----------



## Drundfunk (Jul 10, 2020)

Wth is this walkthrough video? No "Hi* there*, Paul Thomson here from SA"? Just a simple "hi, Paul Thomson here from SA". Also no "I'm very excited" but an "something very exciting for you today"..... Is this an alternate timeline? I have trouble watching this walkthrough past the first few seconds because I'm so weirded out..... . Don't change your signature phrases man....


----------



## Luka (Jul 10, 2020)

styledelk said:


> Oliver's in-depth really is one of the best Spitfire walkthroughs:




Well, this makes me want to buy it after all…


----------



## davidson (Jul 10, 2020)

styledelk said:


> Oliver's in-depth really is one of the best Spitfire walkthroughs:




The cpu maxing out with two instances running from around 17m> kind of worries me and my trashcan mac.


----------



## Luka (Jul 10, 2020)

davidson said:


> The cpu maxing out with two instances running from around 17m> kind of worries me and my trashcan mac.


Oh, I only have a MacBook Pro 2014…


----------



## Michel Simons (Jul 10, 2020)

styledelk said:


> Oliver's in-depth really is one of the best Spitfire walkthroughs:




Oh bloody hell...

It would have been easier to ignore it if it hadn't been for the 40% discount. Now I regret owning Symphonic Evolutions...


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 10, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> Oh bloody hell...
> 
> It would have been easier to ignore it if it hadn't been for the 40% discount. Now I regret owning Symphonic Evolutions...


I'm with you on that. I don't really use Symphonic Evolutions much. But this looks very usable. And 40% off.

Edit: I'm a little concerned. There is all this drippy stuff when I go to the page. Is that going to get all over my computer? It is pretty messy....


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 10, 2020)

I got a review copy from Spitfire since I'm penning a review for FSM Online. I like it. More than I had expected actually. It's got a neat GUI, the sound is pristine and I am getting my John Adams groove on quite nicely.


----------



## JPQ (Jul 10, 2020)

these funny names realted post i created years ago: advanced wave mutation.(my own synthesis dream idea name saddly i don have skills and money (electronic and coding and first one becouse needs also analog parts) do such i bet all who loves complex synths is like kurzweil vast but with adding analog ringmods (different circuits not single way do such thing and of course also digital ringmod),analog filters and such). originally is yamaha advanced wave memory.


----------



## artinro (Jul 10, 2020)

Library sounds very useful! Can anyone who has it comment on the dynamic range here (are there multiple dynamics?). Everything seems to be in the MF-F area. Thanks!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jul 10, 2020)

Anyone having issues with midi CCs for expression/dynamics? when I'm playing it in Cubase whilst the track is playing as well the midi CCs don't respond, same with recording... is there something I need to enable? this is my first spitfire native plugin.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jul 10, 2020)

AdamKmusic said:


> Anyone having issues with midi CCs for expression/dynamics? when I'm playing it in Cubase whilst the track is playing as well the midi CCs don't respond, same with recording... is there something I need to enable? this is my first spitfire native plugin.


One member (Zedcars maybe) posted earlier he had to turn off quantize in the plugin to get expression to work in Cubase. If I recall correctly.

EDIT: His post earlier...
*"Plugin also does not respond to recorded mod automation IF quantise is anything other than OFF.*

*Cubase 10.5, Mac."*


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jul 10, 2020)

Dr.Quest said:


> One member (Zedcars maybe) posted earlier he had to turn off quantize in the plugin to get expression to work in Cubase. If I recall correctly.
> 
> EDIT: His post earlier...
> *"Plugin also does not respond to recorded mod automation IF quantise is anything other than OFF.
> ...


Hmm I’d have to double check (just turned my PC off) but I think quantise was set to off


----------



## Scalms (Jul 10, 2020)

artinro said:


> Library sounds very useful! Can anyone who has it comment on the dynamic range here (are there multiple dynamics?). Everything seems to be in the MF-F area. Thanks!


Spitfire just replied to my query on this, they said "up to 2 dynamic layers per recording" and different recordings for the different tempos.

Also, cellos and violins were recorded separately, in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Zedcars (Jul 10, 2020)

AdamKmusic said:


> Anyone having issues with midi CCs for expression/dynamics? when I'm playing it in Cubase whilst the track is playing as well the midi CCs don't respond, same with recording... is there something I need to enable? this is my first spitfire native plugin.


Yeah, it seems there is a problem here with it responding to any CCs in Cubase. Only way I’ve found to get it to work is to turn Quantise to OFF. Some kind of bug maybe.

Edit: It works fine for me when playing live, but not when recording or Playing back pre-recorded CCs. Totally weird. Might be some setting specific to Cubase, but none of my other plugins show this behaviour.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jul 10, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> I'm with you on that. I don't really use Symphonic Evolutions much. But this looks very usable. And 40% off.
> 
> Edit: I'm a little concerned. There is all this drippy stuff when I go to the page. Is that going to get all over my computer? It is pretty messy....



Don't get me wrong, it's not that I don't like Symphonic Evolutions. But that one giving me a 40% discount makes buying Symphonic Motions very tempting. I guess I have until early August to see how many banks / elderly ladies I can rob.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 10, 2020)

davidson said:


> The cpu maxing out with two instances running from around 17m> kind of worries me and my trashcan mac.




Ignore


----------



## fiestared (Jul 10, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> Having soooo much fun! (maybe too much?)
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness though I have on average 10 instances running simultaneously with 3-4 note polyphony in each part, 2 x mics up and dynamic crossfading going on and I'm not getting any drops or pops. I'm working with elastique in "Low" and then switching to "High" for bounce down... change this in one instance of plugin and it changes for all... I don't hear a massive improvement in sound quality but I have been monitoring too loudly so all I can hear is "meeeeeeeaaaaaaaaah".



A library, that you could have called "I can't believe it it's not a live orchestra" or "at last a library able to play Vivaldi the Seasons"... my pleasure Fred


----------



## MaxOctane (Jul 10, 2020)

Drundfunk said:


> Wth is this walkthrough video? No "Hi* there*, Paul Thomson here from SA"? Just a simple "hi, Paul Thomson here from SA". Also no "I'm very excited" but an "something very exciting for you today"



Sigh. Things we lost in the pandemic.


----------



## redlester (Jul 10, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> Yeah, it seems there is a problem here with it responding to any CCs in Cubase. Only way I’ve found to get it to work is to turn Quantise to OFF. Some kind of bug maybe.
> 
> Edit: It works fine for me when playing live, but not when recording or Playing back pre-recorded CCs. Totally weird. Might be some setting specific to Cubase, but none of my other plugins show this behaviour.



It's not just Cubase, Logic seems strange too. Retrospectively input automation for recorded regions/tracks will play back fine whatever quantise is set to, but for automation played in live it only records it at all if I use the mod wheel, (reacts to the sliders but doesn't record the automation with TouchOSC) and only reacts to it on playback if quantise is off. Try doing your automation after playing in the part?

I suspect this is something to do with the difference between MIDI CC data and Automation data, which I recently learned from @Alex Fraser are two different things.

As an aside to this, the Spitfire plugins such as this I notice the option for "Disable Host Automation for MIDI Assigned Controls" defaults to ON. I take it this needs to be turned OFF to enable host automation? This is a bit confusing.


----------



## Zedcars (Jul 10, 2020)

redlester said:


> It's not just Cubase, Logic seems strange too. Retrospectively input automation for recorded regions/tracks will play back fine whatever quantise is set to, but for automation played in live it only reacts to it on playback if quantise is off. Try doing your automation after playing in the part.
> 
> I suspect this is something to do with the difference between MIDI CC data and Automation data, which I recently learned from @Alex Fraser are two different things.


Ah, ok cheers. That last bit has left me discombobulated to say the least. Automation and MIDI CC data are two different things? Hmm, I’ll dig deeper to get a handle on that. As I understood it, it’s just a different way of displaying the same data. Surely from the plugin’s point of view it cares not which the DAW is feeding it. 🤔


----------



## Ben E (Jul 10, 2020)

Could one of you who've bought this please post audio of dynamic layers? I'm unclear as to whether there are velocity/dynamic layers, velocity sensitive? Or can you change dynamics gradually with mod wheel? How soft have the pizzicatos ben recorded? 

I'm mostly interested in the low dynamics.

Thanks!


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 10, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> Don't get me wrong, it's not that I don't like Symphonic Evolutions. But that one giving me a 40% discount makes buying Symphonic Motions very tempting. I guess I have until early August to see how many banks / elderly ladies I can rob.


I should get 120% off as I own all four qualifying libraries......I'll probably wait until next month to get it.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 10, 2020)

@Zedcars @redlester 
I’ll dive in on this once the kids are in bed. 😂😉


----------



## chris massa (Jul 10, 2020)

Keith Theodosiou said:


> I'm the same. I have never given a thumbs down on anything on the internet.....


Personally the thumb up or down anonymous is for the spineless. Comments should be yes or no, with real names not some made up handle. Wonder how that would look?


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Jul 10, 2020)

I watched Paul's walkthrough. Indeed the realistic bowing (even when subject to drastic tempi changes) is a nice feature. I understand why they omitted the basses, but I miss the violas.

However I would like to offer a suggestion regarding their plugin interface. It looks very sleek, no doubt about it. But I wonder when the user has to scroll through the grid vertically (as there isn't enough space to display it in its entirety without the circles getting too small), is there any need for the giant knob and the 2 faders at the top panel? There is a lot of spare space to be used, the knob and the faders could be moved elsewhere and downsized for sure.

But I digress, the library sounds great, just from watching the videos.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 10, 2020)

redlester said:


> It's not just Cubase, Logic seems strange too. Retrospectively input automation for recorded regions/tracks will play back fine whatever quantise is set to, but for automation played in live it only records it at all if I use the mod wheel, (reacts to the sliders but doesn't record the automation with TouchOSC) and only reacts to it on playback if quantise is off. Try doing your automation after playing in the part?
> 
> I suspect this is something to do with the difference between MIDI CC data and Automation data, which I recently learned from @Alex Fraser are two different things.
> 
> As an aside to this, the Spitfire plugins such as this I notice the option for "Disable Host Automation for MIDI Assigned Controls" defaults to ON. I take it this needs to be turned OFF to enable host automation? This is a bit confusing.


So, the key difference between Midi CC and automation data (in Logic) is that Midi CC has 128 steps whereas automation data has considerably more. To see an example, assign your mod wheel to a Logic volume fader and note how it moves in steps.

Sampler instruments usually map 1 = 1 with midi cc data and automatically scale if driven by higher resolution automation data. Most Spitfire libraries are set up with the same midi cc data assignments and from observation, it appears Paul and Christian choose to "drive" their instruments with midi cc also.

With the proviso that I've only seen the trailer for the new hotness, and it's not mentioned in the manual, my best guess is the "Disable Host Automation for MIDI Assigned Controls" option is something to do with the weird "automation loopback" that sometimes took place in earlier versions of Logic, covered by other threads on here if you want to delve deeper.

I'd leave this option on and send bog standard CC data to the plugin. You can play this live or write in after recording. It seems to be in keeping with the "Spitfire Way."

Bruce - I've attached a Touch OSC template that I know to work with Spitfire plugins. Try it out if you'e still having difficulties.

A


----------



## SchnookyPants (Jul 10, 2020)

rottoy said:


>


Combine w/ Frozen Strings... Mmmmmmmmm... Frozen Custard.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 10, 2020)

I really like this and see its utility. Owners....how does it sound drier? Still convincing? I just produce with WAY LESS swimmy verb than everything I have heard to date. Backing that off - say half as much - does it still sound convincing or is the 'blur' needed to create the 'realism'. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 10, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> Here's the contextual I made:
> 
> 
> 
> and then naked:




Jesus H. Christ. that sounds f***ing killer


----------



## davidson (Jul 10, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Ignore



I don't know what you mean, ignore the cpu usage?


----------



## easyrider (Jul 10, 2020)

davidson said:


> I don't know what you mean, ignore the cpu usage?



No, sorry I mean ignore me...I googled where the cpu meter was in logic...


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 10, 2020)

Are there any people using this successfully with an older Mac like a 2012 MacPro(6core) with 32gig?
This sounds really nice but I’m apprehensive of the CPU demands this library imposes.

Thanks


----------



## davidson (Jul 10, 2020)

easyrider said:


> No, sorry I mean ignore me...I googled where the cpu meter was in logic...



Haha, gotcha.


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 10, 2020)

Spitfire Team said:


> Learn more: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/spitfire-symphonic-motions/



Got Symphonic Motions. I like it. One major suggestion though: please add some humanize controls to Symphonic Motions ie. Swing slider, Push/Pull knob so the strings are not so mechanically quantized and can be ahead or behind the beat/tempo, Randomize/Humanize knob so each bow stroke is not completely perfectly in sync and slightly and randomly moving a little ahead and behind the beat/tempo.

By the way, I love the Quantize function inside Symphonic Motions. Maybe they could add some humanize features that play off that function. This is a great title.


----------



## Scalms (Jul 10, 2020)

NoOneKnowsAnything said:


> Got Symphonic Motions. I like it. One major suggestion though: please add some humanize controls to Symphonic Motions ie. Swing slider, Push/Pull knob so the strings are not so mechanically quantized and can be ahead or behind the beat/tempo, Randomize/Humanize knob so each bow stroke is not completely perfectly in sync and slightly and randomly moving a little ahead and behind the beat/tempo.


How’s the CPU usage? That seems to be a concern around here


----------



## jamessy (Jul 10, 2020)

ive been goofing off with this and i really enjoy it but one thing thats been happening is when i hold a chord with my left hand and then i start playing a lot of different notes with my right hand, the playing of the sustained notes eventually stops.

this seems like a bug maybe, when i stop playing with my right and then release my left hand, the release of the sustained notes triggers, even though they stopped playing awhile ago

can anyone that has library this reproduce this error?

can confirm this happens wth programmed midi notes too not just while playing


----------



## gussunkri (Jul 11, 2020)

NoOneKnowsAnything said:


> Got Symphonic Motions. I like it. One major suggestion though: please add some humanize controls to Symphonic Motions ie. Swing slider, Push/Pull knob so the strings are not so mechanically quantized and can be ahead or behind the beat/tempo, Randomize/Humanize knob so each bow stroke is not completely perfectly in sync and slightly and randomly moving a little ahead and behind the beat/tempo.


They are recordings of humans playing a steady rhythm. How could that require further humanisation? The only thing you can quantise is the first note.


----------



## fiestared (Jul 11, 2020)

NoOneKnowsAnything said:


> Got Symphonic Motions. I like it. One major suggestion though: please add some humanize controls to Symphonic Motions ie. Swing slider, Push/Pull knob so the strings are not so mechanically quantized and can be ahead or behind the beat/tempo, Randomize/Humanize knob so each bow stroke is not completely perfectly in sync and slightly and randomly moving a little ahead and behind the beat/tempo.


+1 for the first note and the volume of it


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 11, 2020)

gussunkri said:


> They are recordings of humans playing a steady rhythm. How could that require further humanisation? The only thing you can quantise is the first note.


Because the moment you slightly change the tempo in your DAW it all gets quantized and can sound very mechanical.


----------



## redlester (Jul 11, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> So, the key difference between Midi CC and automation data (in Logic) is that Midi CC has 128 steps whereas automation data has considerably more. To see an example, assign your mod wheel to a Logic volume fader and note how it moves in steps.
> 
> Sampler instruments usually map 1 = 1 with midi cc data and automatically scale if driven by higher resolution automation data. Most Spitfire libraries are set up with the same midi cc data assignments and from observation, it appears Paul and Christian choose to "drive" their instruments with midi cc also.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for this, will have a look at some point. But so far the basic 3 slider screen I created is working fine for me using it to write in after recording.

The issue with this specific plugin appears to be weirdness when played in live MIDI CC data which is saved on the automation lane seems to be ignored on playback unless the plugin is set to Quantise Off.

@Zedcars this is the thread where I discussed with Alex, and learned so much about the whole messy world of CC v Host Automation. It's very Logic biased but the basic information will be true for any DAW I guess.
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/is-anyone-using-touchosc-with-logic.94263/


----------



## StillLife (Jul 11, 2020)

NoOneKnowsAnything said:


> Because the moment you slightly change the tempo in your DAW it all gets quantized and can sound very mechanical.


I thought the slow downs in the demo's sounded pretty realistic?


----------



## redlester (Jul 11, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> Are there any people using this successfully with an older Mac like a 2012 MacPro(6core) with 32gig?
> This sounds really nice but I’m apprehensive of the CPU demands this library imposes.
> 
> Thanks



I'm using a late 2012 i7 Mac Mini with 16GB and I managed ten simultaneous instances with no problem at all. It was a very quick test, I didn't try more than that but am sure it would have coped.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 11, 2020)

NoOneKnowsAnything said:


> Because the moment you slightly change the tempo in your DAW it all gets quantized and can sound very mechanical.



I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels this way.



NoOneKnowsAnything said:


> Got Symphonic Motions. I like it. One major suggestion though: please add some humanize controls to Symphonic Motions ie. Swing slider, Push/Pull knob so the strings are not so mechanically quantized and can be ahead or behind the beat/tempo, Randomize/Humanize knob so each bow stroke is not completely perfectly in sync and slightly and randomly moving a little ahead and behind the beat/tempo.



Your suggestion would go a long way toward remedying that issue. In fact, I was going to ask for a swing feature myself.

This product release inspired me to start a related thread earlier today:

Quantization and Realism

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Westwood (Jul 11, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Untamed Custard confirmed!
> Edit: wait! Two sides?! Something STEREO? Untamed Stereo Custard


We're doing it. Now just to start our search for a world-class Custardist and what microphones will capture the sound best.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jul 11, 2020)

AdamKmusic said:


> Hmm I’d have to double check (just turned my PC off) but I think quantise was set to off



Ok turns out quantise was on, works fine without it on!


Is there are way to change the tempo inside the plugin like you can on kontakt? would like the cellos to play 1/4notes rather than 8ths but that doesn't seem possible :\


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 11, 2020)

Geoff Grace said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels this way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do notice that it is CPU hungry too.


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 11, 2020)

redlester said:


> I'm using a late 2012 i7 Mac Mini with 16GB and I managed ten simultaneous instances with no problem at all. It was a very quick test, I didn't try more than that but am sure it would have coped.


I have a 2019 iMac 8 core and it’s definitely CPU hungry using about 35%


----------



## paulthomson (Jul 11, 2020)

NoOneKnowsAnything said:


> I do notice that it is CPU hungry too.



hi all -

re CPU - you have seen the options to select from 4 different “qualities” - the very lowest (non elastique) is very CPU light indeed!

hope this helps,
Paul


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 11, 2020)

StillLife said:


> I thought the slow downs in the demo's sounded pretty realistic?


Unless I’m doing something wrong it sounds a little too on the beat and quantized.


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 11, 2020)

paulthomson said:


> hi all -
> 
> re CPU - you have seen the options to select from 4 different “qualities” - the very lowest (non elastique) is very CPU light indeed!
> 
> ...


No clue where that setting is but I’m sure I can find it. Thanks!!! Don’t get me wrong, Paul, I really like Symphonic Motions. Is there anyway to specifically change the Overlay volume? Also, if I want to select an entire row can I option click or something without having to click on each column? I would love to adjust the feel somehow too ie. Swing slider, humanize knob, etc...


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 11, 2020)

gussunkri said:


> They are recordings of humans playing a steady rhythm. How could that require further humanisation? The only thing you can quantise is the first note.


I’m guessing that either the musicians they hired are so fabulous that their sense of time is impeccable, which is perfectly ideal but sometimes I may want to adjust the bowing a little like one might do with a drum groove putting the bowing slightly ahead or behind the beat/tempo OR once you change the tempo in the DAW it adjusts the bowing maybe a little too perfectly so it sounds slightly mechanical. Not sure 🤔 what’s going on. Sometimes it feels just right and I would not need to do anything so it’s not like this is a problem, it’s not. I’m talking about subtlety and making a suggestion that could add a little more grace and subtlety, that’s all.

Because I’m a drummer I understand what it means to play a laid back beat where the drums are behind the beat creating a huge pocket for everyone to fall in and this creates a lovely rhythmic dance inside the music or to be slightly ahead of the beat driving the music forward and pushing everyone else. I would love to slight adjust the bowing so it’s slightly ahead or behind the tempo even though i fully understand live string players already recorded this.

There maybe some setting I have yet to uncover that addresses this. But this program has an awful lot of potential for good!! I really like it. Perhaps I could just slightly move the first note forward or backward in the sequence and that would create the laid back or slightly ahead of the beat effect I’m talking about. I would rather be right on the beat and turn some push/pull knob.


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 11, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> Are there any people using this successfully with an older Mac like a 2012 MacPro(6core) with 32gig?
> This sounds really nice but I’m apprehensive of the CPU demands this library imposes.
> 
> Thanks


Paul showed me that there is a way to lower CPU usage so I don’t think this will be an issue with your setup after all. If you lower the voice count then the CPU and RAM usage goes down. There may be another way to do this but I have not figured it out yet. I will probably read the manual on this title.


----------



## Brasart (Jul 11, 2020)

About the "human" feel, I think it might be a case of a good idea in theory but a poor one in practice; I have Time Micro and its 8th/16th/triplet "true" repetitions, but they are set up in a way that is quite loose on the beat and I find it very hard to make it work in any context -- even though they sound cool and unique, I always have to edit audio afterwards to make them work in a piece.

But if you're looking for more _swinging_ strings repetitions you might want to try Time Macro or Time Micro for a bit @NoOneKnowsAnything


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 11, 2020)

Brasart said:


> About the "human" feel, I think it might be case of a good idea in theory but a poor one in practice; I have Time Micro and its 8th/16th/triplet "true" repetitions, but they are set up in a way that is quite loose on the beat and I find it very hard to make it work in any context -- even though they sound cool and unique, I always have to edit audio afterwards to make them work in a piece.
> 
> But if you're looking for more _swinging_ strings repetitions you might want to try Time Macro or Time Micro for a bit @NoOneKnowsAnything


I own Time Macro, the ideal is perfect timing and then the ability to adjust the feel as if the timing is loose as u said that’s a problem and I agree with you.

It may not really matter because you can humanize many other instruments in the orchestra to give more a feel and vibe or add live musicians to the mix.


----------



## yiph2 (Jul 11, 2020)

I don't think they will do that, but did you try bouncing the tracks as audio then adjusting the time?


----------



## dodecabilly (Jul 11, 2020)

I do have a couple of ostinato patches from various libraries, but I keep coming back to Spitfire's ostinato builder inside Chamber Strings. It is more flexible, and in some ways even more realistic. First, you don't have to use any time stretching algorithm when syncing to DAW, which will distort the sound sometimes, and you also can edit individual velocities of each note, make expressive accents, crescendos, polyrhythms of any kind etc. These dedicated ostinato libraries may use pre-recorded phrases to achieve realism, but they end up sounding flat and dull, as they are not as detailed as short articulations within a standard library. So, i really don't see myself gaining anything from a library like this.


----------



## Scalms (Jul 11, 2020)

dodecabilly said:


> I do have a couple of ostinato patches from various libraries, but I keep coming back to Spitfire's ostinato builder inside Chamber Strings. It is more flexible, and in some ways even more realistic. First, you don't have to use any time stretching algorithm when syncing to DAW, which will distort the sound sometimes, and you also can edit individual velocities of each note, make expressive accents, crescendos, polyrhythms of any kind etc. These dedicated ostinato libraries may use pre-recorded phrases to achieve realism, but they end up sounding flat and dull, as they are not as detailed as short articulations within a standard library. So, i really don't see myself gaining anything from a library like this.


Yes this is what I am debating at the moment before I make the buying plunge. Part of me things it may be useful to combine with SCS. SCS tone is weak sometimes for a more powerful ostinato, at least to me. I think by laying down the rhythm quickly with SSM, I can add SCS for more intricate rhythm and accents, but retain the symphonic power of SSM. 

I watched Oliver's In-depth review and was clearly impressed with the tone. I think I won't know how "human" I can make it until I get it. If you watch his video he does a comparison with SSS to show the stark difference but I feel it wasn't the correct comparison (since he had ambient mics on full tilt on SSS, and thus it sounded washed out with no detail), he should have compared to SCS spiccato or at least used the closer mics in SSS to get more clarity.

Either way I like the concept, don't have an ostinato library, and Air's hall resonates with me, so I think I will probably get it. Either way, it's one of these libraries that sounds like a blast to just fire up and play chords for hours, like I do with my Pipe Organ libraries that I love, even if I never make a composition out of it.


----------



## davidson (Jul 11, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> I don't think they will do that, but did you try bouncing the tracks as audio then adjusting the time?



Thats what I do.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jul 11, 2020)

NoOneKnowsAnything said:


> Don’t get me wrong, Paul, I really like Symphonic Motions. Is there anyway to specifically change the Overlay volume? Also, if I want to select an entire row can I option click or something without having to click on each column? I would love to adjust the feel somehow too ie. Swing slider, humanize knob, etc...



I didn’t see any responses to your questions, so ...

Overlay volume obeys note velocity, so not only is it possible, it can vary for each voice. I was really happy when I noticed this, because between velocity and modulation, Symphonic Motions can get very expressive (at least to my ears).

On Mac, Cmd-click selects a entire row on the grid, same as it does in the older, Kontakt-based Evo grid libraries. I’m sure there is an equivalent for Windows if that’s what you need (but I don’t happen know what that would be).


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 11, 2020)

WindcryMusic said:


> I didn’t see any responses to your questions, so ...
> 
> Overlay volume obeys note velocity, so not only is it possible, it can vary for each voice. I was really happy when I noticed this, because between velocity and modulation, Symphonic Motions can get very expressive (at least to my ears).
> 
> On Mac, Cmd-click selects a entire row on the grid, same as it does in the older, Kontakt-based Evo grid libraries. I’m sure there is an equivalent for Windows if that’s what you need (but I don’t happen know what that would be).


Right on!!!!!! Thanks for the knowledge share 🙏🍾


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 11, 2020)

NoOneKnowsAnything said:


> Because I’m a drummer I understand what it means to play a laid back beat where the drums are behind the beat creating a huge pocket for everyone to fall in and this creates a lovely rhythmic dance inside the music or to be slightly ahead of the beat driving the music forward and pushing everyone else.


That probably explains why we hear this product the same way, *NoOneKnowsAnything*. I'm first and foremost a keyboard player, but I was a serious drummer/percussionist back when I had time to pursue a second instrument. As a result, I'm much more rhythmically focused than most other keyboard players. (For example.)



yiph2 said:


> I don't think they will do that, but did you try bouncing the tracks as audio then adjusting the time?


That's certainly a good option to have as a workaround, *yiph2*. Moving a slider to adjust a swing parameter would be quicker and easier; but yeah, until that option exists, rendering and editing it as audio will work.



dodecabilly said:


> I do have a couple of ostinato patches from various libraries, but I keep coming back to Spitfire's ostinato builder inside Chamber Strings. It is more flexible, and in some ways even more realistic. First, you don't have to use any time stretching algorithm when syncing to DAW, which will distort the sound sometimes, and you also can edit individual velocities of each note, make expressive accents, crescendos, polyrhythms of any kind etc.


Thanks for that tip, *dodecabilly*! I really need to dig deeper into that library.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Zedcars (Jul 11, 2020)

Wouldn’t it be fantastic if SA developed the app further to allow exporting of the currently playing patterns as MIDI and then have a switch that turned off the rhythm engine so it could respond to the exact MIDI input from your edited MIDI pattern. This would make it much more flexible and allow fine control of rhythmic nuance. (OR have a mini sequencer within the plugin.)

Unfortunately, I suspect that may be too hard to implement.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jul 12, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> Wouldn’t it be fantastic if SA developed the app further to allow exporting of the currently playing patterns as MIDI and then have a switch that turned off the rhythm engine so it could respond to the exact MIDI input from your edited MIDI pattern. This would make it much more flexible and allow fine control of rhythmic nuance. (OR have a mini sequencer within the plugin.)
> 
> Unfortunately, I suspect that may be too hard to implement.



But aren't these patterns played instead of generated by a rhythm engine? Or did I miss something?


----------



## Zedcars (Jul 12, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> But aren't these patterns played instead of generated by a rhythm engine? Or did I miss something?


If that’s true, yes, I suppose the only way to have exportable MIDI would be something similar to REX files. Probably not going to happen then. But still, I can dream.


----------



## dedene (Jul 12, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> Having soooo much fun! (maybe too much?)
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness though I have on average 10 instances running simultaneously with 3-4 note polyphony in each part, 2 x mics up and dynamic crossfading going on and I'm not getting any drops or pops. I'm working with elastique in "Low" and then switching to "High" for bounce down... change this in one instance of plugin and it changes for all... I don't hear a massive improvement in sound quality but I have been monitoring too loudly so all I can hear is "meeeeeeeaaaaaaaaah".




@christianhenson Will you be doing a more in depth walkthrough of your contextual for Symphonic Motions? Or something new for your vlog?


----------



## StillLife (Jul 12, 2020)

A question for anyone who has it already:

Can it do dry and intimate? I like how big and thunderous it can sound, but I wonder how versatile it is, due to the references to Dark Knight and Big movie score in general. But what about whispering rhythms? 
I also wonder how it would work with the Studio Strings Pro. 
I did buy it already, but have not yet downloaded, so still eligible for a refund, and still on the fence. If it's a one genre pony, I might pass (and wait for Studio Motions?).


----------



## Marsen (Jul 12, 2020)

I heard about some serious cpu-load issues.
Can some early owner confirm this / share the experience?

Also, listening to the walkthrough; do I get it right that the difference to their very own Ostinatum (which I like), is the rebowing?
And maybe in some situation the more realistic transitions? (Yes because it´s played live).

I like the sound and choice of articulations of the library, compared to i.e. Sonokinetic Strings Ostinatos.
But I do like the Midi Export of Sonokinetic, to have the freedom to make it your own Ostinato, with your own chosen String library or even something else.

I am really thinking about wether it is easier, to just play/program your own ostinato or choose this new library.
Same thoughts, I had on SA OACE, but there I was wrong.


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 12, 2020)

StillLife said:


> A question for anyone who has it already:
> 
> Can it do dry and intimate? I like how big and thunderous it can sound, but I wonder how versatile it is, due to the references to Dark Knight and Big movie score in general. But what about whispering rhythms?
> I also wonder how it would work with the Studio Strings Pro.
> I did buy it already, but have not yet downloaded, so still eligible for a refund, and still on the fence. If it's a one genre pony, I might pass (and wait for Studio Motions?).



they kind of already did Studio Motions with Evo Grid 3. It was recorded at AIR Edel, a drier, studio space.


----------



## StillLife (Jul 12, 2020)

prodigalson said:


> they kind of already did Studio Motions with Evo Grid 3. It was recorded at AIR Edel, a drier, studio space.


Thanks, that's true. But evo 3 is less usuable for steady rhythms, I find, as volumes may change quite dramatically when holding a chord.


----------



## StillLife (Jul 12, 2020)

Marsen said:


> I heard about some serious cpu-load issues.
> Can some early owner confirm this / share the experience?
> 
> Also, listening to the walkthrough; do I get it right that the difference to their very own Ostinatum (which I like), is the rebowing?
> ...


I don't think Sonokinetic's ostinato series have midi drop? Their bigger libs do.


----------



## barteredbride (Jul 12, 2020)

Is there also a way to select how many repititions there are everytime you press a key on your midi keyboard? i.e. only play 2, 3 or 4 notes and then stop / play the release trigger?


----------



## Marsen (Jul 13, 2020)

StillLife said:


> I don't think Sonokinetic's ostinato series have midi drop? Their bigger libs do.




They do. All of the Ostinatos.


----------



## ridgero (Jul 13, 2020)

It's pretty CPU intense, 6% on my iMac Pro. 

While playing chords, it goes up to over 30%


----------



## Marsen (Jul 13, 2020)

ridgero said:


> It's pretty CPU intense, 6% on my iMac Pro.
> 
> While playing chords, it goes up to over 30%



Wow, that´s quiet a lot.

That was helpful ridgero, thanks.


----------



## paulthomson (Jul 13, 2020)

Marsen said:


> Wow, that´s quiet a lot.
> 
> That was helpful ridgero, thanks.



hi ridgero-

what CPU setting are you using in the plugin? There are 4 -

thanks,

Paul


----------



## CoffeeLover (Jul 13, 2020)

can we also have Spitfire Solo Strings Motion? 
wish this "motion" feature were a standard for every single library made today.


----------



## mgnoatto (Jul 13, 2020)

Can you unload articulations? I don't have a very powerful computer (i7 16gb), it starts with 1Gb of ram and if I add another mic the cpu starts to spike (with default option)


----------



## Luka (Jul 13, 2020)

mgnoatto said:


> Can you unload articulations? I don't have a very powerful computer (i7 16gb), it starts with 1Gb of ram and if I add another mic the cpu starts to spike (with default option)



I have the same setup as you… I guess I should wait until I get a better machine to buy such a library? 🙁


----------



## AllanH (Jul 13, 2020)

I am curious about the tempo options: I understand that the patterns can tempo-sync to the DAW. 

I am intered in understand the extent to which I can combine tempos: Let's say I'm using an 8th pattern. I would like to play it in full tempo for the violins in one track and in half-tempo for the cellos in a separate track.

Is that possible?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mgnoatto (Jul 13, 2020)

Luka said:


> I have the same setup as you… I guess I should wait until I get a better machine to buy such a library? 🙁


If you use only one mic or are willing to freeze or bounce the tracks, I think it's usable, but it's CPU intense. If there's the option of unloading articulations I think it would be much better the performance, but I didn't found it. In BBC Core they update that function later and it's great


----------



## StillLife (Jul 13, 2020)

mgnoatto said:


> If you use only one mic or are willing to freeze or bounce the tracks, I think it's usable, but it's CPU intense. If there's the option of unloading articulations I think it would be much better the performance, but I didn't found it. In BBC Core they update that function later and it's great


Can anyone reporting cpu-intensity also report on what CPU-setting they have the lib, as Paul Thompson mentioned there are 4 settings?


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 13, 2020)

StillLife said:


> Can anyone reporting cpu-intensity also report on what CPU-setting they have the lib, as Paul Thompson mentioned there are 4 settings?




+1

Yes please ,also even though it’s subjective can users also give us an idea how the various 4 settings affect the sound?

Thanks

👍


----------



## mgnoatto (Jul 13, 2020)

StillLife said:


> Can anyone reporting cpu-intensity also report on what CPU-setting they have the lib, as Paul Thompson mentioned there are 4 settings?


Yes, I wrote that in the first post, I was using the default option


kgdrum said:


> +1
> 
> Yes please ,also even though it’s subjective can users also give us an idea how the various 4 settings affect the sound?
> 
> ...


I did some quick test and I've got with one mic (tree) a 4 note chord changing one note over and over:
Default 30% cpu spikes
Granular 20%
Low elastique 40%
Medium 50%
High 60/65%
Idle was 2%


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 13, 2020)

mgnoatto said:


> Yes, I wrote that in the first post, I was using the default option
> 
> I did some quick test and I've got with one mic (tree) a 4 note chord changing one note over and over:
> Default 30% cpu spikes
> ...





Is there a way you can convey how the various settings affect the audio?


----------



## coprhead6 (Jul 13, 2020)

I have an i7-8750h at 3.88ghz.

I’m getting pops and clicks if I’m playing with more than 1-2 voices.

On “Low Quality Granular” I’m still getting some pops and clicks, although it is improved.

I’ve never, ever had CPU spiking issues before with any other Spitfire product and I run a full SSO template with no settings turned down!


----------



## Rory (Jul 14, 2020)

Uploaded today:


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 14, 2020)

paulthomson said:


> hi ridgero-
> 
> what CPU setting are you using in the plugin? There are 4 -
> 
> ...


The more I play with Symphonic Motions the more impressed I am with it. This is an excellent virtual instrument 🎻


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jul 14, 2020)

My setup, playing a 5 note chord on the default settings (just opened up an instance of the plugin & played after the instrument had loaded), CPU was showing at 15%


----------



## midiman (Jul 14, 2020)

Wunderhorn said:


> Also, shouldn't there be a discount for Kepler users too? Essentially this looks like Kepler re-vamped, unless I am completely mistaken?


I am really surprised there is not a discount for Kepler users. If there was I might consider this. Kepler is more similar to this the the other libraries they are offering discount to.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 14, 2020)

midiman said:


> I am really surprised there is not a discount for Kepler users. If there was I might consider this. Kepler is more similar to this the the other libraries they are offering discount to.


I think it's supposed to be an addition for SSS/SCS just like 8Dio has Ostinato Strings for their Century Strings. These are phrases that are hard to do right with midi but are used more regularly with standard string libraries. 

Though Christian will use them like Kepler.

Actually if they did give a discount for Kepler, I'd still have all the libraries to get a discount. I have too many libraries.


----------



## davidson (Jul 15, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> Yes editing that video now... and if you want murder???
> 
> Albion ICENI!!!!



Is the video still coming?


----------



## Fry777 (Jul 15, 2020)

davidson said:


> Is the video still coming?



There is this one already, not sure about any other :


----------



## ahorsewhocandrive (Jul 15, 2020)

Looks sick. One UI/UX thing I would appreciate from Spitfire grids -

Is it possible to allow double-clicking the column of 1/8, 1/12, 1/16, etc icons on the left to set the grid to that row, similar to ctrl/command-clicking a node?

Double-clicking only takes one hand, so it'd be a great QOL feature to be able to leave my left hand on the piano keyboard while working with the UI.


----------



## davidson (Jul 15, 2020)

Fry777 said:


> There is this one already, not sure about any other :




I saw that, but the contextual piece Christian posted on page 16 blew me away so I'm much more interested in how that was achieved.


----------



## Ben E (Jul 15, 2020)

I posted this before but didn't get a response. Can someone who owns this library post an audio of low dynamics and high dynamics for various patches -- including pizzicato -- so that I may get a sense of the range. I'm interested especially in the low end of the dynamics.


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 15, 2020)

midiman said:


> I am really surprised there is not a discount for Kepler users. If there was I might consider this. Kepler is more similar to this the the other libraries they are offering discount to.


There are things Symphonic Motions excels at that Kepler is not built to do. I own both. Symphonic Motions is very usable.


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 15, 2020)

davidson said:


> I saw that, but the contextual piece Christian posted on page 16 blew me away so I'm much more interested in how that was achieved.


It would be really cool if all these grid based programs have the ability to automatically print the full MIDI data to a duplicate track so one doesn’t have to reconstruct a notation page before going to live musicians.


----------



## christianhenson (Jul 15, 2020)

davidson said:


> I saw that, but the contextual piece Christian posted on page 16 blew me away so I'm much more interested in how that was achieved.



I’ve filmed that already and I think it will TX on the 20th (currently being edited).


----------



## idematoa (Jul 16, 2020)

Some uses of rhythmic patterns ... 

Spitfire Audio - Symphonic Motions


----------



## Luka (Jul 16, 2020)

Ben E said:


> I posted this before but didn't get a response. Can someone who owns this library post an audio of low dynamics and high dynamics for various patches -- including pizzicato -- so that I may get a sense of the range. I'm interested especially in the low end of the dynamics.





At 5:31 this guy plays with the dynamics…


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 16, 2020)

rotho said:


> Just starting to use it and it is beefy as F
> 
> Where is the elastique setting in the plugin?
> edit - ah sorry I see the elastique setting in the quality settings
> ...


It would be nice to have a separate volume and pan control for the Overlay.


----------



## Ben E (Jul 16, 2020)

Luka said:


> At 5:31 this guy plays with the dynamics…



Thank you, @Luka


----------



## axb312 (Jul 17, 2020)

I think Midi Export would be useful here. Any plans to add this @Spitfire Team @SpitfireSupport @christianhenson ?


----------



## gussunkri (Jul 17, 2020)

I don’t own the library (yet), but I get the feeling that you might have misunderstood this library. There is no midi to export. It is not an arpegiator. It is a recording of repeated notes. The midi would have to be in a separate midi file that would have to be created after the fact to match the recording.


----------



## Denkii (Jul 17, 2020)

axb312 said:


> I think Midi Export would be useful here. Any plans to add this @Spitfire Team @SpitfireSupport @christianhenson ?


I might be wrong but please help me to understand your point. How would midi export help?
If you were able to midi export, all you had were whatever notes you played held for as long as you played them. It's recorded how it's played...so midi export would not be equivalent to let's say Taiko creator or something similar because for that, every midi note triggers a sample, yes. But with this library not every note played in the recording is a midi note played (I hope you understand what I mean). So I don't see the benefit of having midi export.
If I understand correctly what you wish for would be a "export to midi what the players are playing" which would be quite different and honestly quite unnecessary since anything rhythmically in the sequencer for "normal" string libraries has to be adjusted to their timing differences anyway so you might as well just play or program it in from the beginning anyway.

Or did I just completely miss the point?
I just don't understand the benefit...


----------



## axb312 (Jul 17, 2020)

gussunkri said:


> I don’t own the library (yet), but I get the feeling that you might have misunderstood this library. There is no midi to export. It is not an arpegiator. It is a recording of repeated notes. The midi would have to be in a separate midi file that would have to be created after the fact to match the recording.



Yup. Thats exactly what I'm asking for, so it'd be easier to blend in/ layer other instruments...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Yup. Thats exactly what I'm asking for, so it'd be easier to blend in/ layer other instruments...


Well, I can not see this happening anytime soon. It’s like asking for a tool that allows to drop in any WAV and have it converted to midi note information. I’m unaware of such a tool that can do that adequately


----------



## axb312 (Jul 17, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Well, I can not see this happening anytime soon. It’s like asking for a tool that allows to drop in any WAV and have it converted to midi note information. I’m unaware of such a tool that can do that adequately



Nope. The midi phrases have to be pre-recorded. Like what Sonokinetic does with it's libs....Think it'd be worth the effort on Spitfire's part...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Nope. The midi phrases have to be pre-recorded. Like what Sonokinetic does with it's libs....Think it'd be worth the effort on Spitfire's part...


So let me check if I understand this correctly. There are recorded phrases - basically including multiple notes per phrase. If I record one MIDI note of such an instrument in my DAW there is a 1 to N ratio of MIDI notes to audible notes that are in said phrase. So for each recorded phrase one would have to re-create phrases manually to “mimic” the corresponding MIDI note information. That note information could then be exported, to replicate the audio phrase using “short” samples, in order to be able to mimic the ostinatos?

Does Sonokinetic do it that way? And what would be the point exactly / the use case if you will? Because I doubt the results would actually sound decent?


----------



## axb312 (Jul 17, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> So let me check if I understand this correctly. There are recorded phrases - basically including multiple notes per phrase. If I record one MIDI note of such an instrument in my DAW there is a 1 to N ratio of MIDI notes to audible notes that are in said phrase. So for each recorded phrase one would have to re-create phrases manually to “mimic” the corresponding MIDI note information. That note information could then be exported, to replicate the audio phrase using “short” samples, in order to be able to mimic the ostinatos?
> 
> Does Sonokinetic do it that way? And what would be the point exactly / the use case if you will? Because I doubt the results would actually sound decent?



You can use other instruments for accents, you can layer drums, you can do so much - use your imagination?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

axb312 said:


> You can use other instruments for accents, you can layer drums, you can do so much - use your imagination?


Ah I see. I was asking a genuine question, because I thought I misunderstood you and wasn’t aware of Sonokinetic’s way of working.


----------



## axb312 (Jul 17, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Ah I see. I was asking a genuine question, because I thought I misunderstood you and wasn’t aware of Sonokinetic’s way of working.



My apologies if I came across as brash...was making what I thought was a genuinely useful feature request...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

axb312 said:


> My apologies if I came across as brash...was making what I thought was a genuinely useful feature request...


No not at all. I was merely wondering how such a request could be done and what it would involve from a technical perspective.
Since I have never worked with recorded sample phrases, apart from the odd drum loop, I wasn’t aware that the audio-to-midi-note tech is already out there. I guess it either works the way I described before (manually recreating midi information, transcribing pre-recorded loops basically) or it involves realtime transient + pitch “analysis” of some sort... Like you, I wasn’t trying to make some kind of smart-ass remark, I was actually wondering how such a feature could work...


----------



## Denkii (Jul 17, 2020)

I mean...I understand the wish for midi phrases but I don't see how it necessarily has to be a feature that this library should provide.
Just get a generic midi file that offers anything syncopated and call it a day. It would literally be the same outcome and those exist already.
You can literally use any other library (most often drum libraries) that offer midi export for this.

The difference is that it makes sense for them to offer that because every midi note triggers a sample.

@doctoremmet
I don't think that audio to midi is offered by libraries yet. At least I don't know any that do. It exists, yes. Ableton can do that for example. But it's results are often iffy. So in order to have something like this I think it would come down to someone transcribing midi parts that resemble the performances manually. And since with symphonic motions we are not talking about very sophisticated/complicated patterns, I REALLY don't see the benefit. Anyone can put down quivers in a matter of seconds. The question is how much time goes into having to adjust the libraries you want to use that midi file with.
E.g. if you dropped that midi file onto spitfire symphonic strings, you would have to fiddle around with the timing way more than laying down the midi notes takes up time in the beginning. Having a pre-recorded midi "phrase" (it's always the same note too so...lol) doesn't help you much because it doesn't eliminate other libraries timing discrepancies or differences in round robin offsets.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 17, 2020)

I haven't used Reason Studios (formerly Propellerhead) Recycle for many years, but it seems likely to do the trick. You can use it to create REX files, which can be manipulated as MIDI. You can also do this directly in Reason without having to buy ReCycle. You'd have to render the Symphonic Motions track as audio first and then slice to taste.

I realize that it's a workaround, not a feature, but it's an option, FWIW.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 17, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> So let me check if I understand this correctly. There are recorded phrases - basically including multiple notes per phrase. If I record one MIDI note of such an instrument in my DAW there is a 1 to N ratio of MIDI notes to audible notes that are in said phrase. So for each recorded phrase one would have to re-create phrases manually to “mimic” the corresponding MIDI note information. That note information could then be exported, to replicate the audio phrase using “short” samples, in order to be able to mimic the ostinatos?
> 
> Does Sonokinetic do it that way? And what would be the point exactly / the use case if you will? Because I doubt the results would actually sound decent?


Sonokinetic basically gives the sheet music into midi for their phrases. It allows you to mix phrases with other instruments a little better and adjust the notes a bit more. But it doesn't sound as good as the played phrases. This is why you get played phrases of this type of music, midi just doesn't do as well in most libraries. 

Melodyne may be able to figure it out, but I'm thinking it will need clean up. Anytime you are sliding up notes, it is hard to figure out which note you are on.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

Denkii said:


> I mean...I understand the wish for midi phrases but I don't see how it necessarily has to be a feature that this library should provide.
> Just get a generic midi file that offers anything syncopated and call it a day. It would literally be the same outcome and those exist already.
> You can literally use any other library (most often drum libraries) that offer midi export for this.
> 
> ...


Yes I agree. I wouldn’t see the need for it either for this library, although the person requesting it does. There is also a current and very informative thread on Scaler 2, and its use cases for creating ostinatos. Like you I’d much rather use that, if I should ever feel the need for midi phrases. Typically, I just play everything myself.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 17, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes I agree. I wouldn’t see the need for it either for this library, although the person requesting it does. There is also a current and very informative thread on Scaler 2, and its use cases for creating ostinatos. Like you I’d much rather use that, if I should ever feel the need for midi phrases. Typically, I just play everything myself.


I need to find that one. I have Scaler 2 but haven't figured out how to make it work usefully. I still think these phrase libraries are better for fast ostinatos because most of my libraries (or maybe it is my computer) can't keep up with the changes. But it is always good to have options. 

And I really need to play with the Ostinatum in the regular libraries.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

@robgb is the threadstarter, pertaining to Scaler 2.


----------



## AllanH (Jul 18, 2020)

axb312 said:


> You can use other instruments for accents, you can layer drums, you can do so much - use your imagination?



My guess that you could use a drum-replacer to extract the rhythmic information. I might have to give that a try, just for fun.


----------



## Mr. Edinburgh (Jul 19, 2020)

8bit sounds in it too?


asking for a friend


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 19, 2020)

Mr. Edinburgh said:


> 8bit sounds in it too?
> 
> 
> asking for a friend


In Symphonic Motions? I would doubt it. I believe it is Strings only, since you have to have SSS or SCS or one of the string evos to get it. 8bit sounds aren't in any of them.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 19, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> In Symphonic Motions? I would doubt it. I believe it is Strings only, since you have to have SSS or SCS or one of the string evos to get it. 8bit sounds aren't in any of them.


Friend’s name is David Kudell


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 20, 2020)

My favorite of the demos so far...




Best,

Geoff


----------



## davidson (Jul 20, 2020)

Sounds great, excellent video. @christianhenson, I notice you let your channels go well into the red (see ~14m20s for example). Is this something that doesn't concern you?


----------



## John R Wilson (Jul 20, 2020)

Can you key switch between different rhythms? So can you go from 8th notes to 16th notes via key switches like Sonokinetics Ostinato Strings? I was just considering getting Sonokinetic Ostinato strings in the sale but motions is not much more than this.


----------



## AllanH (Jul 20, 2020)

John R Wilson said:


> Can you key switch between different rhythms? So can you go from 8th notes to 16th notes via key switches like Sonokinetics Ostinato Strings? I was just considering getting Sonokinetic Ostinato strings in the sale but motions is not much more than this.



Not that I've been able to figure out. I made separate tracks for each of the rhythms. Not ideal, but it "sort of works". I don't think the extra track costs any memory, at least from my initial testing.

It's sounds incredible but is a bit tedious to use. For for constant forward-motion, it's fantastic.

EDIT: let me clarify my "tedious" note - SM does what it's designed to do extremely well. For mixing rythms between e.g 16th and 12th, that pretty much takes separate tracks. Christian's video has a stunning example of how a bit overlay can enhance a track substantially, so that's very much an option.


----------



## John R Wilson (Jul 20, 2020)

AllanH said:


> Not that I've been able to figure out. I made separate tracks for each of the rhythms. Not ideal, but it "sort of works". I don't think the extra track costs any memory, at least from my initial testing.
> 
> It's sounds incredible but is a bit tedious to use. For for constant forward-motion, it's fantastic.
> 
> EDIT: let me clarify my "tedious" note - SM does what it's designed to do extremely well. For mixing rythms between e.g 16th and 12th, that pretty much takes separate tracks. Christian's video has a stunning example of how a bit overlay can enhance a track substantially, so that's very much an option.



That is a real pain, I can imagine it would be more tedious to program in constant changing rhythms though, in Ostinato strings you can just switch between them with a few key switches. If you could change rhythms in this way then this library would be super fun and brilliant to play. Nonetheless, I've just ended up getting it, It's at a pretty good price and still looks like it'll be fun.


----------



## christianhenson (Jul 21, 2020)

davidson said:


> Sounds great, excellent video. @christianhenson, I notice you let your channels go well into the red (see ~14m20s for example). Is this something that doesn't concern you?



I'm a serial "red liner" and like the sound of a DAW struggling to keep it's soup in its bowl. My rule is, if it sounds good then it is good. I'm sure many will think I'm an idiot for saying this!

John R Wilson

These are intriguing questions and ones I'll post to the engineering team. I suspect this is totally possible but may make it even more of a CPU / RAM hog - but never a reason not to do it!

What I'm wondering though is how say in my first video where I have made an entire track out of a variety of different rhythms on a single grid how you would want the keyswitches to operate, would it be for the entire grid? I love being posed questions like this though because it can open up exciting areas of opportunity.


----------



## geronimo (Jul 21, 2020)

If you had implemented Keyswitches for the different grid resolutions, LOGIC's Keyswitch ID system could have been rewarding, right ?





I imagine if this was not written into your Instrument (Keyswitches system) there is a good technical reason regarding the encoding.


----------



## colony nofi (Jul 21, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> These are intriguing questions and ones I'll post to the engineering team. I suspect this is totally possible but may make it even more of a CPU / RAM hog - but never a reason not to do it!
> 
> What I'm wondering though is how say in my first video where I have made an entire track out of a variety of different rhythms on a single grid how you would want the keyswitches to operate, would it be for the entire grid? I love being posed questions like this though because it can open up exciting areas of opportunity.



Jumping in with some additional thoughts on this, as it was the first thing I thought of on launch day.

could there be a key switch / midi CC that selects either
(a) a full row - so acting like a fairly traditional switch between articulations... these articulations just happen to encompass rhythms as well as articulations (!!!)
or - for a bit more fun, and to really use the uniqueness of the peg-board idiom,
(b) allow the plugin to save say 8 different pegboard setups, and just use the key switches to switch between those 8. Then the composer has the choice to either set them up as single articulations or varied across the pegboard. 
Perhaps there also needs to be some sort of saving mechanism for sets of 8 keyswitches? Although I'd personally be happy if it just saved the 8 that were currently loaded with that particular instance of the plugin. (So each instance would have its own set of setups)

Why 8? I'm just so used to working in sets of 4 or 8... just feels musical (even though this is a purely techincal thing). That and RME totalmix has 8 save slots that I'm very used to working within... strange how one's experiences causes gravitation towards things like this...

Just my 2 aussie cents...


----------



## Bear Market (Jul 21, 2020)

colony nofi said:


> Just my 2 aussie cents...



These cents are seconded by my 2 Swedish cents (that, admittedly, are worth much less...).


----------



## wilifordmusic (Jul 21, 2020)

A great idea that I wouldn't mind seeing in some of the other EVO libraries as well.
I would prefer sets of 12 being more of a blues guy.


----------



## styledelk (Jul 21, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> I'm a serial "red liner" and like the sound of a DAW struggling to keep it's soup in its bowl. My rule is, if it sounds good then it is good. I'm sure many will think I'm an idiot for saying this!
> 
> John R Wilson
> 
> ...



Two other related ideas to borrow from eurorack a little:
1) CC assignment to move up and down the grid as a lock
2) Borrow from Stratus and add the timed LFO-like randomizations. In this way we get a bit of the Make Noise Rene feel for creative modulation of rhythm


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jul 21, 2020)

yes, I think going from 16 to 12 on the fly could open the possibilities for rhythm improvisation a lot


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 21, 2020)

Bear Market said:


> These cents are seconded by my 2 Swedish cents (that, admittedly, are worth much less...).


Add 2 euro cents to this


----------



## John R Wilson (Jul 21, 2020)

colony nofi said:


> Jumping in with some additional thoughts on this, as it was the first thing I thought of on launch day.
> 
> could there be a key switch / midi CC that selects either
> (a) a full row - so acting like a fairly traditional switch between articulations... these articulations just happen to encompass rhythms as well as articulations (!!!)
> ...



Having the ability to switch between different rhythms in rows would be very useful it would certainly be good to go from say 16 to 12 on the fly without having to stop and ctrl click a row. Just this would add a lot more performance ability and make it quite fun to play!


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 21, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> What I'm wondering though is how say in my first video where I have made an entire track out of a variety of different rhythms on a single grid how you would want the keyswitches to operate, would it be for the entire grid? I love being posed questions like this though because it can open up exciting areas of opportunity.



selecting by line using keyswitches would work. Being able to assign EVO configurations to keyswitches so you could use midi to switch among those stored configurations would also work. The latter would be more flexible while also allowing for the former.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jul 21, 2020)

wilifordmusic said:


> A great idea that I wouldn't mind seeing in some of the other EVO libraries as well.
> I would prefer sets of 12 being more of a blues guy.



As a kind of a prog guy I would want to have 7.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 21, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> As a kind of a prog guy I would want to have 7.


Michel wants to do what happens from 1;05 onwards. With ostinatos.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jul 21, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Michel wants to do what happens from 1;05 onwards. With ostinatos.




It's time Spitfire Audio stops with this orchestral media music nonsense and starts working on a Discipline Era Toolkit.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 21, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> It's time Spitfire Audio stops with this orchestral media music nonsense and starts working on a Discipline Era Toolkit.


I am very excited today to present Spitfire Studio Chapman Stick (SstCS)


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jul 21, 2020)

I tried to get excited about Symphonic Motions.

Since I already have a few Ostinato-related libraries (Kepler, Century Ostinato, Fluid Shorts) I thought Symphonic Motions would be cool as well.

Here is what made me decide not to jump on the bandwagon:
- No violas, no basses. 
- The Evo Grid always looked limiting to me because there was no way to use keyswitches to switch from one grid position to another. It looks like the Spitfire Player does not offer this either.
- Still no solution for ostinati running in intervals.
- runs on Spitfire Player, not a deal breaker but definitely not my preference.
- Since there are a few upgrade options - no upgrade from Kepler, which in many aspects is very similar.

To me it kinda looks like an unfinished product, thrown on the market prematurely. What it offers sounds great and I would hope that there will be a revision in future. I'd be interested then.


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 21, 2020)

Wunderhorn said:


> I tried to get excited about Symphonic Motions.
> 
> Since I already have a few Ostinato-related libraries (Kepler, Century Ostinato, Fluid Shorts) I thought Symphonic Motions would be cool as well.
> 
> ...


Judging from @christianhenson's message above, it seems like SF had not received feedback on Kepler and similar EVOs about the issue of wanting to change the grid via keyswitches. I'm surprised, because from the beginning it was one of the biggest issues with using Kepler. I'm more bothered by the lack of violas than the lack of basses, which would likely be doing something different in any case. But truth be told, I'm not sure for something like this having violas and half as many violins would sound appreciably different. I did just get the library, so I'll find out soon enough...


----------



## styledelk (Jul 21, 2020)

Now torn between this and Divisimate. Obviously unrelated.


----------



## John R Wilson (Jul 21, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Judging from @christianhenson's message above, it seems like SF had not received feedback on Kepler and similar EVOs about the issue of wanting to change the grid via keyswitches. I'm surprised, because from the beginning it was one of the biggest issues with using Kepler. I'm more bothered by the lack of violas than the lack of basses, which would likely be doing something different in any case. But truth be told, I'm not sure for something like this having violas and half as many violins would sound appreciably different. I did just get the library, so I'll find out soon enough...



I'm not too concerned about their being no violas and basses. You can always add SCS or another string library for bass parts and play in viola parts if you really wanted too. Also, as it is a full ensemble patch spread out over the piano including cellos and violins, I'd imagine if they had included violas and basses this could have made the sound become a lot more muddy due to it being recorded in air. Its better to have a more tight sound with less reverb/room sound when doing fast ostinatos!

It is a bit of a shame that their isn't any keyswitches or any options for this as this could really improve the product as a whole. It is limited without any ability to keyswitch between different rhythms and harder to work with.


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 21, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> It's time Spitfire Audio stops with this orchestral media music nonsense and starts working on a Discipline Era Toolkit.


🤤


----------



## wilifordmusic (Jul 21, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> It's time Spitfire Audio stops with this orchestral media music nonsense and starts working on a Discipline Era Toolkit.


I'd be a little more excited about a King Crimson Toolkit. With the Zappa add-on.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 21, 2020)

wilifordmusic said:


> I'd be a little more excited about a King Crimson Toolkit. With the Zappa add-on.





While that would be interesting I think Spitfires P-Funk George Clinton Toolkit is much closer to finally being released!


----------



## Ben E (Jul 21, 2020)

At about the 2 minute mark, Paul says:

"Now, this is not a phrase library. These are cellular performances, which you can then use to create your own music. It's very important to remember that."

Does he mean that these are not recordings of people playing consecutive notes? That these are discrete, staccato recordings (maybe from SSS?) that have been merged together somehow? Thus the discount for those who already own SSS etc?


----------



## AllanH (Jul 21, 2020)

Ben E said:


> ...
> Does he mean that these are not recordings of people playing consecutive notes? That these are discrete, staccato recordings (maybe from SSS?) that have been merged together somehow? Thus the discount for those who already own SSS etc?



Spitfire makes it clear that these are new recordings. In addition, in their words: "string players performing a stunning range of rebowing movements, rhythms and playing techniques, ...".

Symphonic Motion uses elastique, so my guess is there is some amount of tempo streching and pitch shifting going on. It's pretty convincing, especially in context.


----------



## gussunkri (Jul 22, 2020)

Ben E said:


> At about the 2 minute mark, Paul says:
> 
> "Now, this is not a phrase library. These are cellular performances, which you can then use to create your own music. It's very important to remember that."
> 
> Does he mean that these are not recordings of people playing consecutive notes? That these are discrete, staccato recordings (maybe from SSS?) that have been merged together somehow? Thus the discount for those who already own SSS etc?


I think Paul just meant that they are not melody phrases. I think he wants to emphasize that the library is playable, and that we will not all end up sounding the same.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 22, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> While that would be interesting I think Spitfires P-Funk George Clinton Toolkit is much closer to finally being released!


Since @christianhenson is a professed funk lover, this may hold some truth. He even did a very cool video on his channel, with a very convincing Wurli jam showcasing the principle of the importance of “the one”. The man is a funkateer for sure!


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 22, 2020)

Wonderful Demo Track of Symph. Motions by Homay Schmitz


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 22, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Wonderful Demo Track of Symph. Motions by Homay Schmitz



Homay’s stuff always puts a smile on my face. It is also one of the reasons even my girlfriend has started using the Henson word “divorceware” hehe


----------



## Ben E (Jul 22, 2020)

AllanH said:


> Spitfire makes it clear that these are new recordings. In addition, in their words: "string players performing a stunning range of rebowing movements, rhythms and playing techniques, ...".
> 
> Symphonic Motion uses elastique, so my guess is there is some amount of tempo streching and pitch shifting going on. It's pretty convincing, especially in context.



@AllanH , @gussunkri 
Okay, thank you for this. I just downloaded it and it sounds great!


----------



## Luka (Jul 22, 2020)

Still trying to figure out if it would be a wise choice to buy, considering my current machine…
I have a 16Gb Ram 2.2 GHz quad-core i7 mid-2014 Macbook Pro

I'm wondering, if I have not so good of a CPU, I can use the lowest setting when working with the plugin, but then if I want to freeze the track or export it, using the best setting, what will happen? Will it just take longer to "render", because I have a bad processor, or will there be pops and cracks even in the frozen track? Also, is it the kind of thing that could make my software crash?


----------



## ridgero (Jul 23, 2020)

paulthomson said:


> hi ridgero-
> 
> what CPU setting are you using in the plugin? There are 4 -
> 
> ...


Hey Paul,

sorry for my late answer, I didn't see it.

It's the default setting


----------



## paulthomson (Jul 23, 2020)

Luka said:


> Still trying to figure out if it would be a wise choice to buy, considering my current machine…
> I have a 16Gb Ram 2.2 GHz quad-core i7 mid-2014 Macbook Pro
> 
> I'm wondering, if I have not so good of a CPU, I can use the lowest setting when working with the plugin, but then if I want to freeze the track or export it, using the best setting, what will happen? Will it just take longer to "render", because I have a bad processor, or will there be pops and cracks even in the frozen track? Also, is it the kind of thing that could make my software crash?



hi Luka,

absolutely - use the lowest setting when working, then when you offline bounce switch to a higher setting - your machine will simply run as slow as it needs to render perfectly.

just make sure you are covered with your OS version!

thanks

Paul


----------



## paulthomson (Jul 23, 2020)

ridgero said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> sorry for my late answer, I didn't see it.
> 
> It's the default setting



no problem!

Try the lowest setting for writing.

thanks!
Paul


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Jul 24, 2020)

In the Ostinato section...

Row 37 & 38 has minor thirds from C2 through E3, then major thirds from F3 through B3, then minor thirds from C3 through the rest of the keyboard

Row 39 & 40 has major thirds from C2 through E3, then minor thirds from F3 through B3, then major thirds from C3 through the rest of the keyboard.

Is this by design? Because frankly it's a pain in the ass and seems sloppy.


----------



## playz123 (Jul 24, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Wonderful Demo Track of Symph. Motions by Homay Schmitz



Other than Christian's amazing and jaw dropping 'tutorial', this is one of my favourite demos so far. Beautifully 'constructed', and an excellent blending of various articulations. 👍


----------



## Luka (Jul 29, 2020)

Makes me think, yesterday I was listening to a piece by John Powell and I thought ‘Oh! Sounds like a good example of what Symphonic Motions would be useful for!’ 😅



(Starts at about 0:10)


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jul 29, 2020)

does anybody remembers when the intro price ends? can´t seem to find it


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 29, 2020)

Pablocrespo said:


> does anybody remembers when the intro price ends? can´t seem to find it




I think the intro ends 8/02


----------



## playz123 (Jul 29, 2020)

Pablocrespo said:


> does anybody remembers when the intro price ends? can´t seem to find it


----------



## BassClef (Jul 29, 2020)

Wunderhorn said:


> I tried to get excited about Symphonic Motions.
> 
> Since I already have a few Ostinato-related libraries (Kepler, Century Ostinato, Fluid Shorts) I thought Symphonic Motions would be cool as well.
> 
> ...



It would be really cool if they had basses that you could add like the overlays but not just at the beginning... like a pulsing underscore or accent rhythm to the ostenutos.


----------



## stargazer (Jul 30, 2020)

To play a simple pattern based on e.g. normale 8ths and 16ths you have to use two tracks in your DAW and split the notes between them?


----------



## stargazer (Jul 30, 2020)

I read somewhere that the cellos and violins where recorded separately.
Is it possible to adjust the balance or use them separately?


----------



## Bear Market (Jul 30, 2020)

stargazer said:


> I read somewhere that the cellos and violins where recorded separately.
> Is it possible to adjust the balance or use them separately?



Unfortunately no. I asked Spitfire Support about this and got the following reply:

"The ranges overlap between G2 and C3 and are "feathered" meaning that the celli fade out as you move up that range."

If you disable the "nodes" from G2 and upwards, you will essentially end up with a Celli-only-patch.


----------



## Luka (Jul 30, 2020)

I would have loved to hear a comparison between the Symphonic Motions and the Ostinatum that is included in the Symphonic Strings… playing the same pattern. To hear how much more realistic it sounds and if it's really worth it.


----------



## stixman (Jul 30, 2020)

Trying to get my head around no 7/8 etc


----------



## gussunkri (Jul 30, 2020)

stixman said:


> Trying to get my head around no 7/8 etc


No 7/8? Of course there is. Just hold down the key for seven eighths notes. Or are you trying to refer to septuplets?


----------



## stixman (Jul 31, 2020)

without being able to demo it in practice it’s a bit of a gamble...


gussunkri said:


> No 7/8? Of course there is. Just hold down the key for seven eighths notes. Or are you trying to refer to septuplets?


----------



## yiph2 (Jul 31, 2020)

stixman said:


> without being able to demo it in practice it’s a bit of a gamble...


? Just set the time signature of your piece to be 7/8, and it should work...


----------



## stixman (Jul 31, 2020)

Key switches missing is another hurdle...I will most probably get it as I like the tone and tightness...


yiph2 said:


> ? Just set the time signature of your piece to be 7/8, and it should work...


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 31, 2020)

So isn’t this like Kepler? I’ve been thinking about buying Kepler for a while but now I’m thinking this might be better. Wondering what is different about them now?


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 31, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> So isn’t this like Kepler? I’ve been thinking about buying Kepler for a while but now I’m thinking this might be better. Wondering what is different about them now?


Kepler has more than strings. Otherwise, I'm not sure if it doesn't cover some of the things symphonic motions covers. I don't have symphonic motions to compare to say for sure. Still thinking. 

Kepler is cool but resource heavy. Which is not a problem for you I'm sure. I found the movement grid very useful in doing the Westworld soundtrack.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 31, 2020)

The resource demands of Symphonic Motions is what’s causing me to hesitate with going for it.
I just don’t know if it’s realistic to consider using SM with a 6core cheese-grater.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jul 31, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> So isn’t this like Kepler? I’ve been thinking about buying Kepler for a while but now I’m thinking this might be better. Wondering what is different about them now?



I too don't have Symphonic Motions, but as I see it Kepler not only has other instruments apart from strings, but also has more different articulations. It might not give you the tight performance that Symphonic Motions looks to be giving you, but of course that is speculation on my part. 

Also, the note length devisions in Kepler are such (utilizing prime numbers) that it gives you more uncommon (for lack of a better word) rhythms.

About the resource heaviness of Kepler, I have a 2.5 year old laptop with decent specs but definitely not as good as most people around here, and I almost never run into any serious problems. Having said that, I might use three tracks with Kepler at the most and 10 to 15 tracks in total in my songs. So something not even close to what I have seen other people use.

As always, it's probably best to check out the walk-through videos.


----------



## ahorsewhocandrive (Aug 1, 2020)

Picked it up and having fun doodling around, was writing professional level underscore in Dm within minutes. The performances are extremely tight and fun to play around on. The ostinati are an unexpected value for me. Going in I was skeptical that I would find a use for this library (I don't write TV scores or anything that predominantly features this kind of action strings work) but after trying it I'm not worried about that at all.

Regarding the UI, I am actually having quite a lot of trouble reading the grid. I wish there was a way to close the entire top half of the UI, which comparably represents very little information, so that I could increase the size of the grid. This is the default (and maximum) size the UI appears for me on a 3440x1440p 34" monitor:







It's not my eyes yeah? These are blurry to other people too? The column of denominations (1/8, 1/6, ...) and the information panel are what I really need to see, but they are almost unreadable. There's no way to zoom in either. Stray idea - perhaps writing out the musical notation for these denominations would help.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 1, 2020)

ahorsewhocandrive said:


> Picked it up and having fun doodling around, was writing professional level underscore in Dm within minutes. The performances are extremely tight and fun to play around on. The ostinati are an unexpected value for me. Going in I was skeptical that I would find a use for this library (I don't write TV scores or anything that predominantly features this kind of action strings work) but after trying it I'm not worried about that at all.
> 
> Regarding the UI, I am actually having quite a lot of trouble reading the grid. I wish there was a way to close the entire top half of the UI, which comparably represents very little information, so that I could increase the size of the grid. This is the default (and maximum) size the UI appears for me on a 3440x1440p 34" monitor:
> 
> ...



Is there a resize option in settings?

Also what is the CPU hit with this?


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 1, 2020)

Bollocks. I seemed to have had an accident and tripped up the stairs whilst hovering over the buy button on my iPhone. Guess I’ll have to use it now.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 1, 2020)

So first impressions are... I love it. The rebowing sounds so good. I’m gonna have so much fun with this.

I do have a question though. How do I control the volume of the Overlay? Basically I can’t find anyway of controlling the volume of it. You can play around with Overlay “Tightness” which brings in the Close mic. There’s also Overlay Attack. It would be very handy to have a dedicated vol control for the overlay.

I definitely need a better computer. Tried it on a Quadcore IMac (Late 2013) in Cubase 10.5.20 with a sample buffer of 512 and unless I habe it on CPU Friendly (Granular) it instantly maxes Cubase’s CPU meter.

Need to play with it more but so far I’m loving it.


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 1, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> So first impressions are... I love it. The rebowing sounds so good. I’m gonna have so much fun with this.
> 
> I do have a question though. How do I control the volume of the Overlay? Basically I can’t find anyway of controlling the volume of it. You can play around with Overlay “Tightness” which brings in the Close mic. There’s also Overlay Attack. It would be very handy to have a dedicated vol control for the overlay.
> 
> ...




@jononotbono

So do you think my assumption that Symphonic Motions will probably place more of a CPU demand than my 2012 Cheesegrater can reasonably handle?
3.2 6 core 32gig.

Thanks


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 1, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> @jononotbono
> 
> So do you think my assumption that Symphonic Motionswill probably place more of a CPU demand than my 2012 Cheesegrater can reasonably handle?
> 3.2 6 core 32gig.
> ...



I think you can run it on that. Probably on Low but hey, I think unless you’re running it on a beastly PC or new Mac Pro then that’s the boat everyone is sailing in. I didn’t think it would run on the IMac I’m borrowing but it does (just). For me it’s definitely a freeze track state of affairs if I want to use multiple tracks of this.

I just tried it with the Cubase Chord track and works a charm.

Kind of wishing I had control over accenting certain notes... or could drag and drop the pattern into the Key Editor/Piano Roll. That would be even better!


----------



## D Halgren (Aug 1, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> So first impressions are... I love it. The rebowing sounds so good. I’m gonna have so much fun with this.
> 
> I do have a question though. How do I control the volume of the Overlay? Basically I can’t find anyway of controlling the volume of it. You can play around with Overlay “Tightness” which brings in the Close mic. There’s also Overlay Attack. It would be very handy to have a dedicated vol control for the overlay.
> 
> ...


Overlay is velocity sensitive. I think that's all you get.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 1, 2020)

D Halgren said:


> Overlay is velocity sensitive. I think that's all you get.



Hmmm interesting because I just had a loop of chord track data playing meaning there is no midi data on any track, meaning there is no velocity of anything except the value of the overlay volume set inside the player.


----------



## D Halgren (Aug 1, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Hmmm interesting because I just had a loop of chord track data playing meaning there is no midi data on any track, meaning there is no velocity of anything except the value of the overlay volume set inside the player.


There must be some default velocity for the chord track?


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 1, 2020)

D Halgren said:


> There must be some default velocity for the chord track?



Not sure but I shall check.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 1, 2020)

Something I hope that could be implemented is the use of Sustain pedal holding the chords or notes I'm playing. Would be excellent.

EDIT

Hmmm, Seems to work now I slammed my foot on the BUs pedal. Guess I need a new Pedal then.


----------



## D Halgren (Aug 1, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Something I hope that could be implemented is the use of Sustain pedal holding the chords or notes I'm playing. Would be excellent.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Hmmm, Seems to work now I slammed my foot on the BUs pedal. Guess I need a new Pedal then.


Yep, first rule of tech, give it a good whack


----------



## Geoff Grace (Aug 2, 2020)

ahorsewhocandrive said:


> Picked it up and having fun doodling around, was writing professional level underscore in Dm within minutes. The performances are extremely tight and fun to play around on. The ostinati are an unexpected value for me. Going in I was skeptical that I would find a use for this library (I don't write TV scores or anything that predominantly features this kind of action strings work) but after trying it I'm not worried about that at all.
> 
> Regarding the UI, I am actually having quite a lot of trouble reading the grid. I wish there was a way to close the entire top half of the UI, which comparably represents very little information, so that I could increase the size of the grid. This is the default (and maximum) size the UI appears for me on a 3440x1440p 34" monitor:
> 
> ...


If you're using a Mac, this may help:

How to zoom in or out on a Mac

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Aug 5, 2020)

I just bought it.
Downloaded it.
Installed it.
Loaded it in.
Turned up the volume.
Hit a chord.

Remember the guitar and amp scene in Back to the Future?

WOW lmao!!


----------



## Loïc D (Aug 6, 2020)

Bought it too.
Nice sound, love it.
CPU stays very low (on low elastic setting, on MBPr 15 late 2013 i7).


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi,

I'm running Symphonic Motions with these settings : CPU Friendly Granular mode, Max Voices (512), Preload Size (12288), Max Pitch Voices (32), Memory Mapping (Enabled).

Using any of the other Audio Setting options produces clicks in the audio.

Issue #1 : When I have the Close Mic, and any other Mic enabled I get clicks when I play some notes. I do not get the clicks if I only use one of the 3 preset Mixes selected, (Mix 1, Mix 2 , Mix 3). I'm not sure why this is happening ? I have quite a powerful PC.

Issue #2 : When I move the Overlay Tightness knob, it also moves the Close Mic Level fader. Is that what it's supposed to do ? I found that odd.

I'm using Studio One Pro 5 (Windows 10 Pro). RAM Buffer set to 256.

Any feedback on this would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 6, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Issue #2 : When I move the Overlay Tightness knob, it also moves the Close Mic Level fader. Is that what it's supposed to do ? I found that odd.



Yeah I thought Tightness control cuts into the transient or gives space just before the transient. I don’t quite understand the close mic being turned on to make it “tighter”. Adding the Close mic surely just makes a sound more detailed, closer and give more punch.

I must not be understanding Tightness for Motions.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 6, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Yeah I thought Tightness control cuts into the transient or gives space just before the transient. I don’t quite understand the close mic being turned on to make it “tighter”. Adding the Close mic surely just makes a sound more detailed, closer and give more punch.
> 
> I must not be understanding Tightness for Motions.



Hi @jononotbono ,

Just want to make sure, are you also having the same behavior, the Close Mic fader moving when you move the Overlay Tightness knob ?

What about any audible clicks when using the Close Mic with other mics ?

Thanks


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 6, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Just want to make sure, are you also having the same behavior, the Close Mic fader moving when you move the Overlay Tightness knob ?



Yes. I just double checked. When the Overlay Tightness knob is at 0db, the close mic is off. As you turn the Overlay Tightness knob, the close mic turns on and increases to full.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 6, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Yes. I just double checked. When the Overlay Tightness knob is at 0db, the close mic is off. As you turn the Overlay Tightness knob, the close mic turns on and increases to full.



Thanks for checking. I wonder if this is intended to work like this ? 

Why would the Tightness knob move the Close Mic fader ? Maybe someone from Spitfire can provide us with some feedback, or is this a bug in their player ?


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 7, 2020)

Hi,

According to the user manual, The Overlay Tightness/ Attack knobs, Quote: "Alter these controls to vary the sound of the overlay technique".

Regarding my post above, describing two issues I'm experiencing with Symp. Motions. Any feedback on why the Tightness Knob moves the 'Close' Mic fader ? is this this a bug or it's intended to work like this ?

I'm also getting clicks when using the Close Mic with other mics. But don't get clicks when using any of the Preset Mixes Mix1, Mix 2, Mix 3 . Not sure if these issues are related. 

Here is a video showing the issue of the overlay Tightness knob moving the Close Mic's Fader. Which I find strange. Why would the tightness knob move a mic fader ? 

Any feedbck from Spitfire, or other users of SM would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## pfmusic (Aug 7, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> According to the user manual, The Overlay Tightness/ Attack knobs, Quote: "Alter these controls to vary the sound of the overlay technique".
> 
> ...


I had the same issue with the overlay tightness knob and close mic. I then removed CC # from the overlay and close mic, then closed it down and opened a new instance of the plugin.

Seemed to have gone away. 

I'm using the low cpu setting on the plugins. It's a CPU slut!


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 7, 2020)

pfmusic said:


> I had the same issue with the overlay tightness knob and close mic. I then removed CC # from the overlay and close mic, then closed it down and opened a new instance of the plugin.
> 
> Seemed to have gone away.
> 
> I'm using the low cpu setting on the plugins. It's a CPU slut!



I removed CC # from both, overlay and close mic, but still have the same issue. The tightness knob moves the Close Mic's Fader. 

Yes, this plug-in is a super CPU Hog, and imho. buggy ! Needs to be improved. Spitfire are you around ?


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 7, 2020)

@pfmusic ,

Which DAW are you using ?


----------



## pfmusic (Aug 7, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I removed CC # from both, overlay and close mic, but still have the same issue. The tightness knob moves the Close Mic's Fader.
> 
> Yes, this plug-in is a super CPU Hog, and imho. buggy ! Needs to be improved. Spitfire are you around ?


Sorry to hear that, I was having the same problem but not doing it now. Might come back soon


----------



## pfmusic (Aug 7, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> @pfmusic ,
> 
> Which DAW are you using ?


Cubase 10.5


----------



## pfmusic (Aug 7, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> @pfmusic ,
> 
> Which DAW are you using ?


I opened up a new track with SM and its back again. Must be a bug


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 7, 2020)

I will open a support


pfmusic said:


> I opened up a new track with SM and its back again. Must be a bug



I think it's a good idea to report it to Spitfire Audio as a bug. 

I will be reporting it.


----------



## pfmusic (Aug 7, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I will open a support
> 
> 
> I think it's a good idea to report it to Spitfire Audio as a bug.
> ...


Yeah, I'll report it too 👍


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 7, 2020)

OK. I just reported the two issue to Spitfire Audio. Hopefully they can improve the player's performance, and fix the fader issue soon via an update.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 7, 2020)

Hi,

I found a temporary fix for the fader issue. 

I midi learned the Tightness Knob to a physical controller knob, now when I move the physical controller knob, the close mic fader does not move with it. They are independent as they should be. 

Give it a try if you have a physical controller you can assign to the tightness knob. 

If I move the tightness knob using the mouse on the GUI, the Close Mic still follows it, so my temporary solution is to use a HW-Controller for now to fix this issue. 

Hope this is helpful.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## pfmusic (Aug 7, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found a temporary fix for the fader issue.
> 
> ...


Cheers, I'll give it a go tomorrow as I've just finished my session. Good to hear you found a workaround. 

Thanks for sharing 🙏


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 7, 2020)

Using a Physical Controller to move the Tightness Knob on the GUI by linking them fixes the issue. If I use the mouse to move the Tightness knob on the GUI, it will also move the Close Mic fader.

So this is a temporary workaround until Spitfire Audio fixes this via an update.


----------



## playz123 (Aug 7, 2020)

#1: No clicks or pops in latest versions of Cubase 10.5 or Logic Pro X
#2: Happens as you describe in Cubase 10.5x, but assigning a controller to Tightness does eliminate the 'problem'. The problem does not occur in Logic Pro X here.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 7, 2020)

playz123 said:


> #1: No clicks or pops in latest versions of Cubase 10.5 or Logic Pro X
> #2: Happens as you describe in Cubase 10.5x, but assigning a controller to Tightness does eliminate the 'problem'. The problem does not occur in Logic Pro X here.



Thanks for the feedback.

Which audio setting do you have selected for Symph. Motions Player ? (CPU friendly Granular, Low elastique, Mid elastique, Hi elastique ) ? 

What about your RAM buffer ?


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 7, 2020)

Hi,

Here is an update on the clicks issue I mentioned in my earlier post.

One important detail about this issue is I'm playing along some rhythmic accenting pattern along with the pattern being triggered by the Player, at high tempo i.e. at 140, 150, 160 bpm. so it's kind of a stress test, I'm not just playing a chord and letting the Player do it's thing, then playing another chord, I'm adding a lot of rhythmic motion on the existing motion the player is creating. The Player's Audio is set to Granular CPU Friendly.


I decided to try bumping my RAM buffer from 256 to 512, and test if I still hear the clicks, and Yes, I still do. So.. I decided to go to the next level, and bump the RAM buffer to 1024 Samples. Tested again, and no more clicks are audible, I then changed the audio setting to Low-Elastique, and same thing, no clicks are audible. So, I feel it is the Symph. Motion's Player that needs to perform quite a bit of realtime math here to deal with the time-stretching of the samples in realtime. Which is choking the CPU when I add more load on it by playing along the player's rhythmic pattern at lower RAM buffer setting.

As a test, can some user of Symph. Motions try to play along with one of the patterns, at higher bpm, and kind of jam along with the rhythm being produced by playing chords, and single note patterns, accents, ..etc. to see if that stresses your system, and produces clicks in the audio. at the normal buffer you usually have your audio interface set.

Also to note that if I have the Close Mic level active, I still get the clicks, so I use one of the Mix1,2,3 options instead.

It would be great if Spitfire Audio can improve the efficiency/performance of their Audio Player for this library via a future Update.

I hope this is helpful.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## brett (Aug 7, 2020)

Is it just me or is the GUI terribly slow to come up? 

I can switch between instances of Kontakt in VEP with relatively little lag (less than a second) but it takes between 8 and 9 seconds for the GUI to appear in VEP in my template (which admittedly is large but still...)

btw, @muziksculp I too am having similar issues


----------



## robgb (Aug 8, 2020)

davidson said:


> Sounds great, excellent video. @christianhenson, I notice you let your channels go well into the red (see ~14m20s for example). Is this something that doesn't concern you?


As long as your master bus doesn't go red you're fine. It's digital. The only time it's a concern on a track is if you have a plugin that simulates analog behavior.


----------



## pfmusic (Aug 8, 2020)

Cheers for the quick fix. Assigned a new CC to the close mic and it worked

Thanks


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 8, 2020)

What specs of computer are people using with Motions? I'm using a quad core iMac and I have to obviously run it on CPU friendly but I'm hoping to get a 12 Core Trash Can soon so I'm hoping that will run it fine? Curious what you're all using and if you're having problems.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 8, 2020)

In his walkthrough, Christian recommends leaving it at lower quality while you work, as you won't hear much difference, and then switching to higher quality for bouncing the track.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 8, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> What specs of computer are people using with Motions? I'm using a quad core iMac and I have to obviously run it on CPU friendly but I'm hoping to get a 12 Core Trash Can soon so I'm hoping that will run it fine? Curious what you're all using and if you're having problems.


I have a late 2015 quad core iMac i7 and haven’t had any issues running SM at its default setting. I haven’t yet loaded up a ton of instances but I did one short project that used four instances and everything worked as expected, no pops, clicks etc.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 8, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> I have a late 2015 quad core iMac i7 and haven’t had any issues running SM at its default setting. I haven’t yet loaded up a ton of instances but I did one short project that used four instances and everything worked as expected, no pops, clicks etc.



What is your RAM buffer setting ?

What Audio setting you have SM on ?

Your DAW ?


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 8, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> In his walkthrough, Christian recommends leaving it at lower quality while you work, as you won't hear much difference, and then switching to higher quality for bouncing the track.



Yes, that's right, I think he recommends Granular mode, and the reason is, this is a very CPU demanding Instrument.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 8, 2020)

I run at 512. Audio setting is "default." When I'm back at my rig I can try the specific other audio settings.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 8, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> I run at 512. Audio setting is "default." When I'm back at my rig I can try the specific other audio settings.



Ok. Thanks.

One more detail, are you playing chords at the same pace of the tempo you set your song, and let the player produce it's pattern ? or are you adding a lot more than just chords, i.e. playing additional accenting notes with more complex counter rhythms, basically are you triggering a lot of notes which are consuming more polyphony ? I find playing in more complex patterns, and at a fast pace can trigger the clicks.


----------



## yiph2 (Aug 8, 2020)

I have an i9 2020 MBP and also run at 512 buffer, no clicks here (bear in mind I haven't used it much yet, only played a few chords)


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 8, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> In his walkthrough, Christian recommends leaving it at lower quality while you work, as you won't hear much difference, and then switching to higher quality for bouncing the track.



Yeah granular is it's CPU friendly version. People are saying you can't hear a difference but I definitely can. It's a very resource hungry library but it's absolutely brilliant.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 8, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Yeah granular is it's CPU friendly version. People are saying you can't hear a difference but I definitely can. It's a very resource hungry library but it's absolutely brilliant.



Yes, there is a difference in quality, and Yes, this is a very brilliant, and useful library.

That's why I would love to see Spitfire improve the performance/efficiency of their Player, and fix the bug that I mentioned earlier on this thread.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 8, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Ok. Thanks.
> 
> One more detail, are you playing chords at the same pace of the tempo you set your song, and let the player produce it's pattern ? or are you adding a lot more than just chords, i.e. playing additional accenting notes with more complex counter rhythms, basically are you triggering a lot of notes which are consuming more polyphony ? I find playing in more complex patterns, and at a fast pace can trigger the clicks.


I’m using overlay and cutting up the chords to do that. So things like 3/8+3/8+2/8|2/8+3/8+2/8| etc. the overlay playing with the shifting meter. I mostly used 4 and 5 note chords. Fewer if I’m using more instances.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 8, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> I’m using overlay and cutting up the chords to do that. So things like 3/8+3/8+2/8|2/8+3/8+2/8| etc. the overlay playing with the shifting meter. I mostly used 4 and 5 note chords. Fewer if I’m using more instances.



Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 8, 2020)

Hi,

Here is one more improvement I was able to achieve when using Symphonic Motions in Studio One Pro 5.

I usually have Studio One Pro's *Dropout Protection *set to (minimum) meaning it's turned OFF. That usually works great 99.% of the time with most of my plug-ins, libraries, ..etc. I decided to change it to (maximum) for this Instrument, and see if it helps, and to my surprise, Yes, it does improve performance. I can now set my buffer down from 1024 to 512 samples, without getting any clicks in the audio.

The audio Player is set to Granular CPU friendly, I also tested with using Low-Elastique mode, and it performed better, but it did produce clicks when I pushed it a bit hard playing lots of fast notes, to produce high polyphony.

Hope this helps you if you are a Studio One Pro 4 or 5 user.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Igorianych (Aug 8, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, there is a difference in quality, and Yes, this is a very brilliant, and useful library.
> 
> That's why I would love to see Spitfire improve the performance/efficiency of their Player, and fix the bug that I mentioned earlier on this thread.



Yes! I have this bug too. This is very bad
Cubase 10.5 MacOs


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 8, 2020)

I'm really enjoying Symphonic Motions, especially used in tandem with BBCSO. 

Disclaimer- Spitfire sent me a review copy.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 8, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> I'm really enjoying Symphonic Motions, especially used in tandem with BBCSO.
> 
> Disclaimer- Spitfire sent me a review copy.



Great ! 

Actually, I think what Spitfire Audio has done with this library is a first of its kind. 

Is there any other library that does what Symph. Motions does ?


----------



## Igorianych (Aug 8, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Great !
> 
> Actually, I think what Spitfire Audio has done with this library is a first of its kind.
> 
> Is there any other library that does what Symph. Motions does ?



May be with some approximation, I think you can call it Century Ostinato Strings


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 8, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Great !
> 
> Actually, I think what Spitfire Audio has done with this library is a first of its kind.
> 
> Is there any other library that does what Symph. Motions does ?


Kepler does some of what SM does. SM has lots of improvements though, especially at handling faster tempos. 



Igorianych said:


> May be with some approximation, I think you can call it Century Ostinato Strings



I don't find that Century Ostinato Strings really does what SM does. I mean they both do repetitions, so there is some overlap, but I find SM is easier to work with and usually sounds better. COS is in sections and it allows keyswitching between patterns. The keyswitching functionality is sorely missing in SM. The sectional breakdown is trade-off: an advantage in some cases and a disadvantage in others.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 8, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Great !
> 
> Actually, I think what Spitfire Audio has done with this library is a first of its kind.
> 
> Is there any other library that does what Symph. Motions does ?


Maybe Pandora by Project SAM. I'm planning on using both together.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 8, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for the feedback.


Running four instances of SM. Different patterns in each instance, lots of cross rhythms. Four voices in one instance, playing two different rhythmic patterns. Two voices in the other three instances, each pair playing the same rhythm but all different from each other and from the two patterns in the four voice instance. So all and all that's ten voices and five patterns. Most of the patterns are rearticulated at least every three eighth notes to trigger the overlay.

No problems on "default." CPU monitor in Logic doesn't show any thread getting near to 100%. Set on high, I do get pops and the CPU monitor shows several saturated threads. Set on medium, no pops and clicks that I can hear, but one thread shows CPU at 100%. Low, granular, and default show no issues.

On my rig, SM holds up quite a lot better than Kepler on this kind of test. 

In practice I don't really see using SM in this way, though it's good to know that it can handle it.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 8, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Running four instances of SM. Different patterns in each instance, lots of cross rhythms. Four voices in one instance, playing two different rhythmic patterns. Two voices in the other three instances, each pair playing the same rhythm but all different from each other and from the two patterns in the four voice instance. So all and all that's ten voices and five patterns. Most of the patterns are rearticulated at least every three eighth notes to trigger the overlay.
> 
> No problems on "default." CPU monitor in Logic doesn't show any thread getting near to 100%. Set on high, I do get pops and the CPU monitor shows several saturated threads. Set on medium, no pops and clicks that I can hear, but one thread shows CPU at 100%. Low, granular, and default show no issues.
> 
> ...



That's pretty good performance in Logic Pro, especially you are using the low or medium player audio settings. I'm guessing Spitfire tested this player mostly on Logic Pro. I don't even know if they do any testing of the player on Studio One Pro 5, (my DAW). But even Cubase Pro 10.5 users are reporting it to be quite demanding on CPU.

What RAM buffer setting are you running Logic Pro ? Since this has a very big impact on the CPU Strain. 

Thanks.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 8, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> That's pretty good performance in Logic Pro, especially you are using the low or medium player audio settings. I'm guessing Spitfire tested this player mostly on Logic Pro. I don't even know if they do any testing of the player on Studio One Pro 5, (my DAW). But even Cubase Pro 10.5 users are reporting it to be quite demanding on CPU.
> 
> What RAM buffer setting are you running Logic Pro ? Since this has a very big impact on the CPU Strain.
> 
> Thanks.


Running at 512. I have S1 4. I may test it on that.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Aug 8, 2020)

FWIW There is another bug up in the ostinatos section...a couple of intervals are in the wrong place.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Aug 9, 2020)

Wow - just listened to and watched the walkthrough of Christian's piece of Coriolis Force. Incredible stuff! That guy should be a professional composer or something... Was hesitant about this library initially in terms of the flexibility, but he really showed what you can do with it. Will have to grab it on the next sale.


----------



## AllanH (Aug 9, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Wow - just listened to and watched the walkthrough of Christian's piece of Coriolis Force. Incredible stuff! That guy should be a professional composer or something. ...



I would think so - LOL. On a more serious note, Coriolis is one of CH's best, imo.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 10, 2020)

Just borrowed a nice 12 core wine cooler for the portable NY Music Lab so I’m eager to try out Motions later with it instead of with a quadcore IMac


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Aug 10, 2020)

Kevperry777 said:


> FWIW There is another bug up in the ostinatos section...a couple of intervals are in the wrong place.



Yes, support has replicated the issue, but still waiting on a fix.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Aug 17, 2020)

Anyone using this with HZ strings, I assume they go together basically perfectly?


----------



## idematoa (Aug 17, 2020)

AdamKmusic said:


> Anyone using this with HZ strings, I assume they go together basically perfectly?



Yes it's OK with HZ Strings, I already have some drafts on the HDD, it's also good with BBC SO (Core)


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm hoping to see an update that fixes the Close-Mic issues I'm experiencing with the current Symph. Motions Player in Studio One Pro 5. Which makes using the Close-Mic impossible. Producing clicks whenever it's enabled.

Also when moving the Overlay-Tightness knob with the mouse, it also moves the Close-Mic's Fader along with it. (Buggy Behaivior). Which I also suspect has something to do with the Close-Mic and the Clicks issue I menationed.

I have reported this to support, also posted about this earlier in this thread, I really wish to see is a fix via an update. Please Spitfire, fix these annoying problems. This is such a great library, but I feel it is crippled as it is right now, at least for my DAW.

Thanks.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 17, 2020)

One more request for Symph. Motions from Spitfire Audio, besides the performance improvement, and bug fixes, I posted above. It would be helpful to have some control over the volume of the *overlay sound*. Maybe by adding another fader, or knob for the Overlay-Volume/level control. 

Thanks.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 17, 2020)

AllanH said:


> I would think so - LOL. On a more serious note, Coriolis is one of CH's best, imo.


Yeah agreed. I really like what he wrote.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 17, 2020)

I wonder/hope if SF will do this for brass and winds at some point. That would be cool


----------



## AdamKmusic (Aug 18, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> One more request for Symph. Motions from Spitfire Audio, besides the performance improvement, and bug fixes, I posted above. It would be helpful to have some control over the volume of the *overlay sound*. Maybe by adding another fader, or knob for the Overlay-Volume/level control.
> 
> Thanks.


the overlay is velocity sensitive


----------



## yiph2 (Aug 18, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> One more request for Symph. Motions from Spitfire Audio, besides the performance improvement, and bug fixes, I posted above. It would be helpful to have some control over the volume of the *overlay sound*. Maybe by adding another fader, or knob for the Overlay-Volume/level control.
> 
> Thanks.


I thought the overlay is influenced by the velocity. Is that not enough?


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 18, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> I thought the overlay is influenced by the velocity. Is that not enough?



Yes, the overlay is influenced by the velocity, but maybe what is needed here is a control for the velocity sensitivity, velocity curve of the overlay, sometimes you want your high velocities to trigger a lower volume overlay, and vice versa. So basically it would be nice if there was more user control over how the overlay volume reacts to velocity.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 20, 2020)

The VST2, and VST3 versions of this library, and all other Spitfire Audio Libraries that use their Player is installed in my PC's dll folder, but oddly, I only see the VST3 versions in the Studio One Pro 5 browser, does anyone here use the VST2 version with Studio One Pro 5 ?

Other DAW users, can you access the VST2 version, and which version VST2 or VST3 are you using ?

Thanks.


----------



## pfmusic (Sep 4, 2020)

SM Updated in App.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 4, 2020)

pfmusic said:


> SM Updated in App.



Thanks for the heads up. Will update, and test. Hopefully they fixed the issues I was experiencing.


----------



## pfmusic (Sep 4, 2020)

There's no documentation in library folder to say what has been updated? On the GUI it says v1. 0.10, on the Spitfire app it says v1. 0.11? @SpitfireSupport


----------



## mgnoatto (Sep 4, 2020)

pfmusic said:


> There's no documentation in library folder to say what has been updated? On the GUI it says v1. 0.10, on the Spitfire app it says v1. 0.11? @SpitfireSupport


I was checking the same and I can't find anything anywhere


----------



## pfmusic (Sep 4, 2020)

The close mic fader triggered by the overlay knob has been fixed.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 4, 2020)

pfmusic said:


> The close mic fader triggered by the overlay knob has been fixed.



That's good, but I was able to work around that, the real issue I have is the clicks when using two mic options, i,e. Mix1, with any of the other mics, or Close Mic with Amb. Mic, ..etc. 

Which i think is mainly due to the real time stretching of the samples, that requires a lot of processor resources, so they need to improve the algorithms in the Spitfire Player to fix this, especially when using multiple mic sources.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sep 4, 2020)

@SpitfireSupport Please start sending out emails to owners of your software when updates are released.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 4, 2020)

Installed the latest Updated, the Player shows ver. 10.0.10

Sadly, nothing has been fixed, the Close-Mic knob is still linked to the Overlay Tightness Knob. 

I'm still experiencing audio clicks when using more than one Mic.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Sep 4, 2020)

I know they fixed some intervals in wrong places in the ostinato section.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 4, 2020)

Kevperry777 said:


> I know they fixed some intervals in wrong places in the ostinato section.



Ok, I guess that's the only issue that was fixed in this update.


----------



## pfmusic (Sep 4, 2020)

Thinking the same too. The fader thing is fixed but suspecting it might be the Cc I previously assigned it to. Clicks and pops & pops and click. Geez!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sep 4, 2020)

Try using the granular setting if you're experiencing pops and clicks. I have 3 mics loaded and no issues on playback when using that setting. Then you can render offline with the higher settings.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 4, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Try using the granular setting if you're experiencing pops and clicks. I have 3 mics loaded and no issues on playback when using that setting. Then you can render offline with the higher settings.



I have it set to granular CPU friendly, and bumped my buffer to 512, but still get clicks when using more than one mic option, and play along some more notes along with the player. I don't get the clicks when using only one mic option, i.e. MIX 1 .


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sep 4, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I have it set to granular CPU friendly, and bumped my buffer to 512, but still get clicks when using more than one mic option, and play along some more notes along with the player. I don't get the clicks when using only one mic option, i.e. MIX 1 .



Ah that's a pity. I am running at 128 in Logic - smooth sailing on an i9 iMac.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 4, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Ah that's a pity. I am running at 128 in Logic - smooth sailing on an i9 iMac.



That's great, but not here. No smooth sailing, but rather some rough seas. 

Actually, I'm in touch with their Tech-Support, they are trying to fix these issues, I'm using Studio One Pro 5 (Windows 10), and this is the only library that I have issues with on my PC. Hopefully they will be able to improve, and fix their player soon.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 1, 2020)

OK, we are in October, and so far, no updates to improve the SA Player's performance, and fix the issues I mentioned earlier on this thread when using Symph. Motions library. 

Should I stay optimistic that this will happen ?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Oct 1, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> OK, we are in October, and so far, no updates to improve the SA Player's performance, and fix the issues I mentioned earlier on this thread when using Symph. Motions library.
> 
> Should I stay optimistic that this will happen ?



Was your request that they optimize algorithms so there's less CPU usage on your machine and in S1? That's a lot easier said than done - I would remain optimistic but also be realistic about timing  Have you tried another DAW? S1 is not the best at CPU utilization (I have it as well).

It could be though that any change to their algorithms would impact sound quality too much for their liking (and for others). The granular algorithm is your best bet but as Christian mentioned in his video, this is a beast and needs a powerful machine. If only we could fast forward a few years and steal the CPUs of 2025.


----------



## pfmusic (Oct 10, 2020)

Would like to hear your thoughts on integrating this library in your compositions. Not sure if it's just me and my personal style of writing, but I find this library difficult to integrate into anything I compose?

My thoughts so far are...too much baked in reverb, CPU HOG, and tempo problems.

Thanks


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 10, 2020)

pfmusic said:


> Would like to hear your thoughts on integrating this library in your compositions. Not sure if it's just me and my personal style of writing, but I find this library difficult to integrate into anything I compose?
> 
> My thoughts so far are...too much baked in reverb, CPU HOG, and tempo problems.
> 
> Thanks



I think the key is to begin with it and build around it. Yes, it’s wet, as most Spitfire stuff is, and it does use a fair amount of CPU, which isn’t surprising because there is a lot going on under the hood.

Haven’t noticed tempo issues yet, but maybe because I havent used it in a piece where there are a bunch of tempo changes, like a film cue with plotted hits.


----------



## pfmusic (Oct 10, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> I think the key is to begin with it and build around it. Yes, it’s wet, as most Spitfire stuff is, and it does use a fair amount of CPU, which isn’t surprising because there is a lot going on under the hood.
> 
> Haven’t noticed tempo issues yet, but maybe because I havent used it in a piece where there are a bunch of tempo changes, like a film cue with plotted hits.


Thanks, that's probably a good point about building around it. yeah, I've encountered some tempo problems throughout the library but maybe need to use it in a different way. Not sure yet, to be honest


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2020)

Hi,

I recently updated *Symphonic Motions* via the Spitfire Installer App. It showed version 1.0.11 as the newest update version. (Visible in the lower left corner of the Installer).





After updating Symphonic Motions library, shows version 1.0.10 on the Player. (ver. number is visible in the lower right corner of the Player)





So, I'm guessing it is actually 1.0.11 but the GUI doesn't reflect that.

The good news is I am able to play more notes, at a speedy rate, high polyphony without having any major clicks/CPU issues, surely an improvement from the previous version. Using the low-CPU Granular setting. 

As long as I have only one Mic active, usually the Tree mic, all works fine, I then bounce the midi track, or Transform it to Audio in Studio One Pro 5, using the higher quality stretching setting, and add the Close mic, or any other mics I think will be needed. The resulting audio file has no problems.

The issue of having the Close mic tied to the Overlay Tightness knob is still not fixed. (moving the Overlay Tightness knob moves the Close Mic's level fader). But that is remedied via midi-learning the tightness knob, which solves the link to the mic fader.

Can someone check their Symphonic Motions Player, and report on what version the player is showing after the latest update.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## AllanH (Nov 28, 2020)

Mine says 1.0.10 (ADDED: on the UI). I have no updates in the Spitfire app.

Interestingly, the Presets folder on disk has a v1.0.11 subfolder.


----------



## Igorianych (Nov 28, 2020)

I have no updates in the Spitfire app too...


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 28, 2020)

Igorianych said:


> I have no updates in the Spitfire app too...



I just remembered, when I loaded an instance of Symphonic Motions, the GUI showed up with an exclamation mark, or something like that, can't recall exactly, but it had a message to Repair the instrument, by deleting the Preset and another folder, then re-install it. That's what I did, my guess it is an update that was installed, but not sure. 

What version does the Symphonic Motions player show on your system ? 

How is the overall performance if you have more than one mic loaded ? especially if you play along a heavy amount of notes (high-polyphony) ?


----------



## Igorianych (Nov 28, 2020)

I have 1.01.10, Problems with performance start when the quality of the Pitch Stretch is high (elastique)
But I didn't use many instances


----------



## paulthomson (Nov 28, 2020)

Igorianych said:


> I have 1.01.10, Problems with performance start when the quality of the Pitch Stretch is high (elastique)
> But I didn't use many instances



Hi there-

The highest settings are really just for offline bouncing - they will often be pretty taxing for live playing but will give best possible quality sound when bounced.

All best,

Paul


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 28, 2020)

paulthomson said:


> Hi there-
> 
> The highest settings are really just for offline bouncing - they will often be pretty taxing for live playing but will give best possible quality sound when bounced.
> 
> ...



Hi @paulthomson ,

Nice to see you on this thread. 

What is the latest version of Symphonic Motions ? and have you guys done any improvements to the efficiency of your player with regards to time stretching (I use the granular low-CPU mode), but I notice it is more efficient now, so just wanted to double check this detail with you. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 28, 2020)

I finally opened Symphonic Motions on the new i9 iMac and found that I don’t get that much performance improvement over the quad i7 iMac, at least with a small number of instances playing back without freezing or bouncing. I presume that’s because the main constraint here is the performance of the individual cores. But the i9 can’t handle playback when the track is armed at any quality higher than low without getting audio issues (four and five note chords with overlay). It does better when the track is not armed and that was true of the quad i7 as well. What I’m not yet sure about is how many instances of SM I might be able to do. I was encountering issues on the i9 with two instances, each playing 5 note chords. But i haven’t yet run through everything on that to see if that was a settings issue. (This is not really a SM comment but I’ve been quite surprised that so far the 2020 i9 10 core iMac is not performing appreciably better than the 2015 i7 quad core iMac on most of the routine Logic tasks I’ve given it. The i9 struggles on the same tasks that the i7 struggled.)


----------



## paulthomson (Nov 28, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @paulthomson ,
> 
> Nice to see you on this thread.
> 
> ...


Not sure about the version numbers without being in front of rig. But I can confirm the guys did squeeze some more performance out of the time stretching recently.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 28, 2020)

paulthomson said:


> Not sure about the version numbers without being in front of rig. But I can confirm the guys did squeeze some more performance out of the time stretching recently.



Hi Paul,

OK, Thanks for the helpful feedback. I did notice an improvement in performance, so whatever they did is in the right direction, I hope they can improve its performance further as it matures.

By the way, on a positive note, I'm a big fan of Symphonic Motions, that's one reason I'm eager to see it perform better, this instrument is so inspirational, gives me lots of ideas, that would have not been easily possible to realize, there are so many ways to use it, I'm still discovering a good way to integrate it into my tracks. The combinations, and randomization of the engine is so much fun, and full of pleasant surprises when using it. I would imagine a Symphonic Motions 2 with more features, and improved performance in the future. Please don't ignore this library, it has so much potential.

One last note, regarding the GUI not reflecting the same version number as the Downloader, if you have the chance to check that detail it would be helpful, or maybe have them fix it so they show the same version.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 28, 2021)

Hi,

I found a way to further improve the performance of Symphonic Motions on my system, that might be something you want to try.

Basically, I set my Audio Interface buffer to 512, but you can also try 256 Samples, I loaded two instances of Symph.Motions, I will have one of them without the overlay. to play the patterns, and the second instance just the overlay, and no patterns. Then layer the two by enabling both of them. This gives me control over the volume of the overlay sound.

I have both instances set to use the Granular Friendly version.

I tested this playing lots of notes to increase the polyphony load, and playing at fast pace, using both instances, to see if I have any issues, and to my surprise, everything was sounding fine, no clicks, or issues with the Audio while I was performing with the two instances. This was not possible when I used the Overlay with the Pattern part using one instance of the player.

Hope this is helpful info.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Hendrixon (Mar 1, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found a way to further improve the performance of Symphonic Motions on my system, that might be something you want to try.
> 
> ...


Two instances on the same track, or each on its own track?


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 1, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> Two instances on the same track, or each on its own track?


Each on its own track. 

Enable both tracks to play them at the same time.


----------



## Hendrixon (Mar 1, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Each on its own track.
> 
> Enable both tracks to play them at the same time.


And that's why you get better performance.

Most modern DAWs designate different threads and cores to different tracks.
By splitting the SA player tasks on more tracks, you helped your DAW multi core utilization, but you didn't make the app it self anymore efficient and you didn't change the load it puts on your cpu... as that can only be done by Spitfire's software devs.

And they have a long..... long way to go.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 1, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> but you didn't make the app it self anymore efficient and you didn't change the load it puts on your cpu... as that can only be done by Spitfire's software devs.


That's true.

I only helped my DAW distribute the load to more cores, which worked for me, also allowed me to have independent control over the volume of the overlay. I'm not sure if this helped other users. Hopefully Spitfire will continue improving the efficiency of this library.


----------

